# Mandatory Covid shots In BC starting in October



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Covid shots will be mandatory for anyone in any health care situation, hospital, care home, care in patients home etc and for everyone Drs, nurses, cleaners , maintenance men .. laundry, plumbers etc anyone and evreyone including volunteers.


----------



## Loee (Jan 2, 2016)

Well done B C


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

They’re trying that here but staff are leaving and leaving care homes in a bad way.


----------



## solshine (Nov 30, 2016)

I just got my third covis shot. I am going to an area where so many don't believe in shots.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

We have had that for aged care, health workers etc for awhile and now for construction workers, teachers and possibly some I’ve forgotten.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Good thing……it’s obvious that the vaccine works given the numbers is hospital are mostly the unvaccinated.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

Good for BC!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Loee said:


> Well done B C


 :sm24:


----------



## wallaby (Sep 4, 2016)

Very wise given the dire situation in your next door neighbour (Alberta)
Same here in Quebec
https://www.quebec.ca/en/health/health-issues/a-z/2019-coronavirus/progress-of-the-covid-19-vaccination/mandatory-vaccination-covid-19 for full list.
The move is popular with the public
https://montreal.ctvnews.ca/majority-of-quebecers-support-mandatory-health-care-worker-vaccination-leger-poll-1.5590744

Three schools have been forced to close this week because of covid outbreaks
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canada/covid-19-outbreaks-force-3-quebec-schools-to-close-this-week-including-2-in-montreal/ar-AAOKi1A

New bill bans anti-vaccine protests near schools and hospitals - an offense punishable by a fine of up to $ 12,000.
https://www.fr24news.com/a/2021/09/quebec-swiftly-passes-new-bill-to-ban-anti-vaccine-protests-near-schools-and-hospitals.html


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

If we need to rid the world of this evil disease, then vaccination should be mandatory to everybody world wide, and those refusing it and are ill with covid, should not be allowed hospital treatment and heavily fined.Please do not think bad of me, it's just the way I feel right now.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you have a percent of antivaxxers that will prevent you from getting a handle like we do in US?


----------



## ltokos (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking that eventually insurance companies might not pay for unvaccinated covid patients unless they have a valid reason for not having one, and no, I don't consider religion a valid reason. They can get sick and die also!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I am not sure why people are so upset by mandating this vaccine. Making vaccines a must has been going on for a long time without the huge pushback. It is very sad that politics have come into play with this one at the cost of so many lives.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Takes hold Monday in NY. Healthcare workers and teachers. It will be chaos in both hospitals and school come Monday. My son in law is a doctor and is really concerned about his patients that are in the hospital. It is very controversial and I can see both sides of the argument.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Loee said:


> Well done B C


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

susanmjackson said:


> I am not sure why people are so upset by mandating this vaccine. Making vaccines a must has been going on for a long time without the huge pushback. It is very sad that politics have come into play with this one at the cost of so many lives.


So true. Can you imagine not inoculating your children against polio for instance?


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

Glenlady said:


> If we need to rid the world of this evil disease, then vaccination should be mandatory to everybody world wide, and those refusing it and are ill with covid, should not be allowed hospital treatment and heavily fined.Please do not think bad of me, it's just the way I feel right now.


I agree, 100%.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> I agree, 100%.


 Thankyou xx


----------



## Evicka (Jul 15, 2019)

Wonderful!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Great job, BC! I live in a heavily Republican area. When bars were ordered closed last year, ours stayed open, with our DA stating he would do nothing about it. It’s a battle trying to get our nurses to take the vaccine. People don’t wear masks indoors. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve heard all of the lies about the vaccine. And, yet, our COVID numbers continue to increase. It’s only a matter of time before medical care is rationed again so that all of the unvaccinated can use all the resources when they fall ill. Somehow, it’s just not fair that a vaccinated person with a medical problem is turned away and my die while the unvaccinated get care.

Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

susanmjackson said:


> I am not sure why people are so upset by mandating this vaccine. Making vaccines a must has been going on for a long time without the huge pushback. It is very sad that politics have come into play with this one at the cost of so many lives.


Agreed.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Glenlady said:


> If we need to rid the world of this evil disease, then vaccination should be mandatory to everybody world wide, and those refusing it and are ill with covid, should not be allowed hospital treatment and heavily fined.Please do not think bad of me, it's just the way I feel right now.


I understand your feelings. Why anyone, especially those in the medical professions, refuse to be vaccinated is beyond belief. If they quit they will find that no one will hire them unvaccinated. And rightly so.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

YEA!!!

Vickie


----------



## ltokos (Jan 5, 2014)

What I don't understand is, the majority of the ones dying are the anti vaxers, yet they are the ones opposing the vaccine ???? So won't they actually be the ones sacrificed for herd immunity? Seems counter productive. I have some in my own family and this just doesn't sink in sadly. I worry all of the time????


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I don't hav an answer but I couldn't condone refusing treatment. I know just one person doing so and she is a lovely caring woman whao is terrified.


Glenlady said:


> If we need to rid the world of this evil disease, then vaccination should be mandatory to everybody world wide, and those refusing it and are ill with covid, should not be allowed hospital treatment and heavily fined.Please do not think bad of me, it's just the way I feel right now.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

If we get down to the absolotely bona fide ones that refuse for true religious reasons I supsect it will be small and I would not want to unfringe on that, however I do think they there should be some official plan to prevent them from mixing with others, I don't know what but they have to be prevented from spreading somehow but not being refused teatment.


ltokos said:


> I'm thinking that eventually insurance companies might not pay for unvaccinated covid patients unless they have a valid reason for not having one, and no, I don't consider religion a valid reason. They can get sick and die also!


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Fined perhaps but not refused treatment, Special facilities for them maybe and only treated there . out of the general population,


Bizzyneedles55 said:


> I agree, 100%.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I know of a couple who are over 65, refused to be vaccinated, now have Covid, they are willing however to take the Monoclonal antibody infusion which from what I understand has not been tested nearly as much as the vaccine & is also very expensive


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

And is there insurance paying for this treatment? IMHO the un-vaccinated should be responsible for all expenses incurred.



plumhurricane said:


> I know of a couple who are over 65, refused to be vaccinated, now have Covid, they are willing however to take the Monoclonal antibody infusion which from what I understand has not been tested nearly as much as the vaccine & is also very expensive


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I think nearly every family has anti-vaxers. Sad. On the news last night the coroner from a neighboring county was pleading with un-vacinated to please get their shots. The morgue beds are full and they are putting bodies in refrigerated vans AGAIN!!



ltokos said:


> What I don't understand is, the majority of the ones dying are the anti vaxers, yet they are the ones opposing the vaccine ???? So won't they actually be the ones sacrificed for herd immunity? Seems counter productive. I have some in my own family and this just doesn't sink in sadly. I worry all of the time????


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

joycevv said:


> So true. Can you imagine not inoculating your children against polio for instance?


My anti-vax daughter told me a while back that I hadn't needed to have the Polio injections as a child......because it was dying out anyway!!!! I told her she was absolutely wrong. She has multiple university degrees, but absolutely NO common sense.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Glenlady said:


> If we need to rid the world of this evil disease, then vaccination should be mandatory to everybody world wide, and those refusing it and are ill with covid, should not be allowed hospital treatment and heavily fined.Please do not think bad of me, it's just the way I feel right now.


If more people thought like you (me included)...it's the only way this horrible virus can be beaten....I have no, repeat no sympathy for those who are sick & dying of Covid & now wish they had the vaccine. The information has been out there & the shots have been readily available for a long time...just no excuse!


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I have been researching the web today to define which religions are agaist vaccines, there none,There are folks with a personal reasons for non vaxxing connected to their reigion but there are no religions that forbid it, Some vaccines way back when were apparently derived from aborted foetes's or rather the tests were but that was generationa ago, The Pope, the Momons, Christian Science, Amish, Muslim, Jews, Catholic, Budhists,JW's, and Protestents have no restrictions.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

That is good governing at work.


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with you about mandatory vaccines. X


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Sjlegrandma said:


> We have had that for aged care, health workers etc for awhile and now for construction workers, teachers and possibly some I've forgotten.


Queensland Government is making it mandatory for the Police to be vaccinated also - if they refuse they will be given desk jobs and moved to wherever there is a need for them where they do not have contact with the public. Still doesn't make it very fair for the people they have to work with who have done the right thing and had their shots.

I reckon they should make vaccination mandatory for anyone getting any type of Government payment - then they will have to keep their job as they won't qualify for unemployment payments. "There are more ways to kill a cat than simply choking it with cream" as my wonderful Mum would always say!!!! This would also prevent construction workers and health workers, etc. from simply chucking in their job instead of being vaccinated.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Lynjoywal said:


> Queensland Government is making it mandatory for the Police to be vaccinated also - if they refuse they will be given desk jobs and moved to wherever there is a need for them where they do not have contact with the public. Still doesn't make it very fair for the people they have to work with who have done the right thing and had their shots.
> 
> I reckon they should make vaccination mandatory for anyone getting any type of Government payment - then they will have to keep their job as they won't qualify for unemployment payments. "There are more ways to kill a cat than simply choking it with cream" as my wonderful Mum would always say!!!! This would also prevent construction workers and health workers, etc. from simply chucking in their job instead of being vaccinated.


I wish it was uniform for the whole of Australia especially in the health sector. NSW are offering big money for Vic DR's to work up there at the moment. The system needs a big shake up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Covid shots will be mandatory for anyone in any health care situation, hospital, care home, care in patients home etc and for everyone Drs, nurses, cleaners , maintenance men .. laundry, plumbers etc anyone and evreyone including volunteers.


One down!! Let's hope the rest follow suit!

The Quebec government did something heretofore unheard of. A new law was proposed, written, debated about, and passed into law within one day!!! 
It restricts all protestors/ demonstrators to a minimum distance of 50 metres from all healthcare facilities, daycares, schools, etc. That should make going to work/school easier for the employees, patients, and schoolchildren. 
Those who come closer will be clobbered with heavy fines. 
The law's duration is one month, but can be extended at will - just like the US closure of land crossings.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> One down!! Let's hope the rest follow suit!
> 
> The Quebec government did something heretofore unheard of. A new law was proposed, written, debated about, and passed into law within one day!!!
> It restricts all protestors/ demonstrators to a minimum distance of 50 metres from all healthcare facilities, daycares, schools, etc. That should make going to work/school easier for the employees, patients, and schoolchildren.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: As you say, let's hope the rest follow suit including Australia!


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

YAY for Canadians! At least our (US) northern border is safe.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lynjoywal said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: As you say, let's hope the rest follow suit including Australia!


Our lot are too afraid to make drastic decisions for fear of upsetting our multi race community. They should get their act together and follow the Canadian governments plan.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Fined perhaps but not refused treatment, Special facilities for them maybe and only treated there . out of the general population,


Staffed by the medical professionals that are refusing vaccinations. Perfect match for them.

Although critical care procedures are being implemented or considered in several states already where the antivaxxer crowd is causing a hospital bed shortage. The docs are having to make the heartbreaking choices of who gets care and who doesn't. The people with the best chance of recovering are the ones being selected for critical care. Being vaccinated gives you the best chance of recovering, thus the best chance of receiving care in a critical care situation.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

Every major religion has come forth asking members to be vaccinated. “Religious reasons” are smoke and mirrors for “you can’t make me. I’m too special.” The number of genuine medical exemptions (documented allergy to components) are unbelievably small — we have had none in our setting in a major medical center.

I’ve lost patience. 

Anyone who is still afraid with more than 6 billion shots in arms worldwide is either a supreme narcissist (too special to do what the rest of us do) or stubbornly unwilling to speak with a medical professional and become informed. Health care workers who refuse to be vaccinated should lose their license and priviledge to practice as they are clearly unable to understand medical evidence and follow principles of public health. People choosing to not be vaccinated should pay out of pocket for testing and for medical care should they become ill. And they should not be prioritized for hospital beds. Too many people are truly dying every single day because they can’t get care for cancer and other serious medical conditions while anti vaxxers proclaim their freedumbs. And it is heartbreaking.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

plumhurricane said:


> I know of a couple who are over 65, refused to be vaccinated, now have Covid, they are willing however to take the Monoclonal antibody infusion which from what I understand has not been tested nearly as much as the vaccine & is also very expensive


That is what is so baffling. Anti-vaxxers are refusing the mRNA vaccines because of the technology. Tucker Carlson and others are spreading the lie that the messenger RNA alters the DNA of the cell. Not true at all. The messenger RNA is just that, a messenger that teaches the cell how to create a spike protein, never enters the nucleus to alter dna, and dies off quickly. They say that testing is not there, that they don't know what will happen 10 years from now.

Yet when these people who are so afraid of the technology of the mRNA vaccine get sick, they clamor for monoclonal antibodies, a technology as new as mRNA. Still no guarantees of what will happen in 10 years.
"???? ???????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????? ???? ????????????????????????????????????????-???????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????? ???????????????? ???????????????????????????????????? ???????????????? ???????????? ???????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????? ???????? ???????????? ???????????????????????? ???????????????????????? ???????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????? ????????????????????????????????????. ???????? ???????????????????????????? ???????? ???? ???????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????? ???? ???????????????????? ???????? ???????????????????????????????? - ???????????????????? ???????? ???????? ???????????????????????????? - ???? ???????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????????? ???????????????????????????? ???????? ???????????????????????????? ???????????? ???????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????? ???????????????????? ????????????????????????????????????."

Did their principles about engineered technology go out the door when sick and desperate? Isn't it easier just to get the vaccine so you can avoid the monoclonal antibodies that may or may not work?


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Glenlady said:


> Our lot are too afraid to make drastic decisions for fear of upsetting our multi race community. They should get their act together and follow the Canadian governments plan.


We, too, have a large multicultural community and I agree that it sometimes makes it hard to please all of the people all of the time. A lot of people (not all thank goodness) use their cultural beliefs to "get around" the health policies that Covid requires us to adhere to. I think it is slowly getting through to both the authorities and the people that Covid doesn't make allowances for anyone and they are doing their communities a dis-service by not following the rules that are helping keep everyone safe. Sadly, we just don't have time to wait for everyone to get on board before it comes back to bite us all yet again.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Covid shots are mandatory here in Maine for many workers. My granddaughter has had Covid but still was required to be vaccinated. She developed severe heart issues from the shot and is now under the care of a Cardiologist (She's 18, no health issues). My other granddaughter (same age and no health issues) was violently ill for 3 days from the shot, then developed Cellulitis. Meanwhile my dear (unvaccinated) cousin is in ICU fighting for her life and one step from being intubated. She caught it from a person who had been fully vaccinated but was suffering from an active Covid infection and didn't isolate. I think this whole thing is at the "damned if you do, damned if you don't" stage. Hubby and I are still wavering on our unvaccinated status, and we have both had Covid and survived it, along with my 89 year old mother. Good points for either camp, but PLEASE can we respect the individual decisions? PLEASE?????


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

elliekluge said:


> Covid shots are mandatory here in Maine for many workers. My granddaughter has had Covid but still was required to be vaccinated. She developed severe heart issues from the shot and is now under the care of a Cardiologist (She's 18, no health issues). My other granddaughter (same age and no health issues) was violently ill for 3 days from the shot, then developed Cellulitis. Meanwhile my dear (unvaccinated) cousin is in ICU fighting for her life and one step from being intubated. She caught it from a person who had been fully vaccinated but was suffering from an active Covid infection and didn't isolate. I think this whole thing is at the "damned if you do, damned if you don't" stage. Hubby and I are still wavering on our unvaccinated status, and we have both had Covid and survived it, along with my 89 year old mother. Good points for either camp, but PLEASE can we respect the individual decisions? PLEASE?????


How soon after she contracted Covid did she get vaccinated? Here people are told they cannot get the vaccination until at least 6 months after they recover.

I cannot get my head around anyone who is "wavering on our unvaccinated status" - just because you have had Covid doesn't mean you won't get it again and possibly spread it to others. I respect your right to make your own decision but our only way out of this pandemic is for EVERYONE (with exceptions in regard to people with serious underlying illness) to be vaccinated. People who decide not to vaccinate for no exceptional reasons should have to pay for private treatment thus allowing the hospitals to deal with people who need to be admitted for other emergency reasons. We are so lucky to have the scientists who have made it possible for us to have vaccines and we should trust them and thank them for their great efforts. We do them a great dis-service by refusing to accept it.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I went to the Long Beach Grand Prix yesterday. You could not get in unless you had a vaccination card or you took a covid test and it had to be negative. Masks were mandatory for any inside events. Thank you Long Beach!!!!


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

pattibe said:


> I went to the Long Beach Grand Prix yesterday. You could not get in unless you had a vaccination card or you took a covid test and it had to be negative. Masks were mandatory for any inside events. Thank you Long Beach!!!!


Excellent news!!!!!! Kidding there won't be some whinging coming from the anti-vaxxers!


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

elliekluge said:


> Covid shots are mandatory here in Maine for many workers. My granddaughter has had Covid but still was required to be vaccinated. She developed severe heart issues from the shot and is now under the care of a Cardiologist (She's 18, no health issues). My other granddaughter (same age and no health issues) was violently ill for 3 days from the shot, then developed Cellulitis. Meanwhile my dear (unvaccinated) cousin is in ICU fighting for her life and one step from being intubated. She caught it from a person who had been fully vaccinated but was suffering from an active Covid infection and didn't isolate. I think this whole thing is at the "damned if you do, damned if you don't" stage. Hubby and I are still wavering on our unvaccinated status, and we have both had Covid and survived it, along with my 89 year old mother. Good points for either camp, but PLEASE can we respect the individual decisions? PLEASE?????


A person's individual decision stops getting respect when it impacts other people's lives. 98% of those in the hospital ICUs are unvaccinated, causing those with issues other than covid to have to forego life saving care. People and children are dying because of the "decisions" of unvaccinated adults.

Did you read about the guy with a life threatening coronary incident in Texas who could not find a bed within 200 miles due to overcrowding of unvaxxed covid patients? Did you read about the young boy who had appendicitis and had to sit in the emergency waiting room for hours because the ER was so overcrowded with unvaccinated covid patients? While waiting, his appendix burst, causing him to have to stay in the hospital for a much longer time and creating a massive bill for his parents that would not have been there if he had been able to be seen in a reasonable time and treatment started before the appendix burst. These are only a two of the thousands of cases of substandard care because there is no room in hospitals due to people choosing not to get vaccinated.

How about all the needless deaths in young unvaccinated people in the past couple of months? The young tik tokker who died, imploring people to get the vaccination in her last days. The father of 12 who died this month, also imploring those to get the vaccine The mother of 4 who died this month shortly after her twins were born. The multitude of far right wing radio hosts that have died in the past couple of months saying they were wrong and urging their listeners to get vaccinated. What about the heart breaking story of the mom who died last week who thought she was protected because she thought she had covid early last year. She left 2 grieving daughters. 16 children in Louisiana have died of covid in the last couple of months because the were exposed to unvaccinated adults in a state that has one of the highest anti vax populations in the country. "Children are being put at risk for serious illness and death by unvaccinated adults," tweeted Dr. Mark Kline, the physician-in-chief at Children's Hospital New Orleans. Sorry, but when unvaccinated adults are putting children at risk of death, they get no respect for their decisions.

Idaho is in critical care mode, forcing doctors to choose who is going to live or die because there are just too many unvaxxed covid patients clogging up the ICUs. Now they are crossing the border into Washington, clogging up hospitals there.

Nope, those who don't listen to the world's foremost experts in pandemics and infectious disease on how to eradicate this virus (this is a global pandemic, not a political pandemic in one country) and instead choose to go to the University of Facebook and Google and listen to radio pundits who have no scientific backgrounds do NOT deserve respect for their misguided decisions.

I am sorry your daughter had 3 days of illness. That is way better than 3 weeks on a vent or eternity underground.

Hopefully your daughter's cardiac, whether it was truly caused by the vaccine or not, resolves quickly. Luckily for her, cardiac side effects of the standard vaccinations (not the mRNA which don't have cardiac complications) have all resolved quickly. Sending best wishes for a quick resolution.


----------



## ch_nit.fanner (Jun 12, 2016)

So sorryfor you.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> If we need to rid the world of this evil disease, then vaccination should be mandatory to everybody world wide, and those refusing it and are ill with covid, should not be allowed hospital treatment and heavily fined.Please do not think bad of me, it's just the way I feel right now.


WELL move over~~ I feel the exact same way. Put your big girl pantys on and get the vax !! PLEASE DONT go to a hospital if you get sick-- you gave away your rights to medical attention/care by your own choice NOT TO BE VAXed.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

susanmjackson said:


> I am not sure why people are so upset by mandating this vaccine. Making vaccines a must has been going on for a long time without the huge pushback. It is very sad that politics have come into play with this one at the cost of so many lives.


I agree. You can't go to school without all the standard measles, mumps, polio, etc vaccines and those diseases don't kill nearly as many people as covid has in the US (about 675K so far).


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you think that if there was a vaccination to prevent cancer who would refuse it?


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

agree. Why trust politicians over the health experts or your personal doctor? doesn't make sense. When infected why do they go to hospital and want help and a miracle to happen? They trust the doctors and hospital then but not before being infected. doesn't make sense


susanmjackson said:


> I am not sure why people are so upset by mandating this vaccine. Making vaccines a must has been going on for a long time without the huge pushback. It is very sad that politics have come into play with this one at the cost of so many lives.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Very smart of BC.... certainly wish all the other provinces, and our states, would do the same. But not much hope of such a sensible thing, here in Texas. Read, yesterday, that we have now passed the death toll of the disastrous 1918 epidemic guess the world is going for a new record and the US is is leading the way... yea us!????????‍♀????????‍♀????


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Covid shots will be mandatory for anyone in any health care situation, hospital, care home, care in patients home etc and for everyone Drs, nurses, cleaners , maintenance men .. laundry, plumbers etc anyone and evreyone including volunteers.


And so it should be.
They didn't complain when they had their measles, mumps, rubella, diphtheria, tetanus, etc. etc. etc. and others ad infinitum.
I remember my small pox shot, have the scar to prove it. It has now been eradicated so no vax required.
How quickly those anti this and that forget.
'nuff said.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Irene Kidney said:


> They're trying that here but staff are leaving and leaving care homes in a bad way.


Then they do not deserve the job.
Give the job to someone who needs it and has been sensible to protect them selves and those with whom they live and work.


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank heavens BC has finally taken a firm stand on this. Just hope it's not too little, too late. Unfortunately I still have my son and many good friends in BC but I am so glad I moved East 5 years ago.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> WELL move over~~ I feel the exact same way. Put your big girl pantys on and get the vax !! PLEASE DONT go to a hospital if you get sick-- you gave away your rights to medical attention/care by your own choice NOT TO BE VAXed.


I have had two shots with no after effects, some people get a reaction, but only for a couple of days, so whats the problem with these folk who refuse the jab.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't wait for the US to get some intelligence and make people get vaccines. My husband has a herniated disc and pinched nerve in his lower back along with a hip that desperately needs replacing. After all the tests and diagnosis, he needs surgery, but since all the hospitals are full of COVID patients, elective surgeries are put on hold. He is tentatively scheduled for a Dec. 22 surgery, but the doctor told him if the Covid numbers rise it will be pushed back. In the meanwhile, he is just supposed to suck up the pain and just wait. Makes me furious.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

babsbarb said:


> And is there insurance paying for this treatment? IMHO the un-vaccinated should be responsible for all expenses incurred.


This is exactly the way it should be. You're perfectly within your rights to refuse being vaccinated, but then you should also be financially responsible for any medical care/treatment you need because of that decision. It's the only way to motivate people to get their shots, thought their wallets.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

colleenmay said:


> I can't wait for the US to get some intelligence and make people get vaccines. My husband has a herniated disc and pinched nerve in his lower back along with a hip that desperately needs replacing. After all the tests and diagnosis, he needs surgery, but since all the hospitals are full of COVID patients, elective surgeries are put on hold. He is tentatively scheduled for a Dec. 22 surgery, but the doctor told him if the Covid numbers rise it will be pushed back. In the meanwhile, he is just supposed to suck up the pain and just wait. Makes me furious.


That's disgusting isn't it, I really feel for you both. I'd be furious too xx


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I have had two shots with no after effects, some people get a reaction, but only for a couple of days, so whats the problem with these folk who refuse the jab.


Same here. Just a sore arm. NOTHING like being on a ventilator and connected to every machine available.
My shingle shot hurt way more.
I am SOOOOO tired of listening to their reasons for no vac.
HOW about THEY HAVE TO STAY IN LOCK DOWN and we take back our world. ??
I am so tired of hearing about their rights NOT to have to get the VAX.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

That is great news,,yeahh.

I heard the Covid passport here is working with very few incidents.


Jessica-Jean said:


> One down!! Let's hope the rest follow suit!
> 
> The Quebec government did something heretofore unheard of. A new law was proposed, written, debated about, and passed into law within one day!!!
> It restricts all protestors/ demonstrators to a minimum distance of 50 metres from all healthcare facilities, daycares, schools, etc. That should make going to work/school easier for the employees, patients, and schoolchildren.
> ...


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I had no reactions at all, absolutely nothing


LEE1313 said:


> Same here. Just a sore arm. NOTHING like being on a ventilator and connected to every machine available.
> My shingle shot hurt way more.
> I am SOOOOO tired of listening to their reasons for no vac.
> HOW about THEY HAVE TO STAY IN LOCK DOWN and we take back our world. ??
> I am so tired of hearing about their rights NOT to have to get the VAX.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

So glad to hear that! Canada is so much more sane than is the US.

Hazel


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Certainly I will respect your decision, I actually don't have a problem with it ..but...you must also respect mine . So don't get the vaxx , then you have your choice if you think it can harm you.To respect my choice of thinking a non vaxxer can harm me and as the numbers and science confirm that, then youand any other residents must stay home in your own house, do not go out for any reason at all, none, do not have anyone in your house for any reason at all, nobody. Then you can't get it.As long as you don't cheat and are totally 100% isolated till the pandemic is over we will both be safe and we both will have kept our choices.


elliekluge said:


> Covid shots are mandatory here in Maine for many workers. My granddaughter has had Covid but still was required to be vaccinated. She developed severe heart issues from the shot and is now under the care of a Cardiologist (She's 18, no health issues). My other granddaughter (same age and no health issues) was violently ill for 3 days from the shot, then developed Cellulitis. Meanwhile my dear (unvaccinated) cousin is in ICU fighting for her life and one step from being intubated. She caught it from a person who had been fully vaccinated but was suffering from an active Covid infection and didn't isolate. I think this whole thing is at the "damned if you do, damned if you don't" stage. Hubby and I are still wavering on our unvaccinated status, and we have both had Covid and survived it, along with my 89 year old mother. Good points for either camp, but PLEASE can we respect the individual decisions? PLEASE?????


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I presume she doesn;t live at home


Maureen Therese said:


> My anti-vax daughter told me a while back that I hadn't needed to have the Polio injections as a child......because it was dying out anyway!!!! I told her she was absolutely wrong. She has multiple university degrees, but absolutely NO common sense.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Remember Canada has a huge multi racial population too, for me it is one the best things about living in Canada.


Glenlady said:


> Our lot are too afraid to make drastic decisions for fear of upsetting our multi race community. They should get their act together and follow the Canadian governments plan.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

No Comments because I don't want anyone hating on me. Let me just say that I have my own personal reasons for not taking the vaccine and it is not religious.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> If we need to rid the world of this evil disease, then vaccination should be mandatory to everybody world wide, and those refusing it and are ill with covid, should not be allowed hospital treatment and heavily fined.Please do not think bad of me, it's just the way I feel right now.


I'm starting to feel the same way that you do, Glenlady.

Florida, where I live, is awash in COVID. We are doing terribly. So many people are getting sick and dying. Our ICUs are filled with unvaccinated people who are dying. Our "governor" just appointed a surgeon general who doesn't believe in vaccines or masks, but who's promoting Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine, both of which have been proven to be either dangerous to humans or utterly ineffective.

The new "surgeon general" says everyone should eat veggies and get exercise, and that's all that's needed to prevent COVID. Yeah. Sure. Our governor surrounds himself with yes men (and I do emphasize "men"). He fired the previous surgeon general, who dared to express support for vaccines and masks. The new surgeon general says we need "herd immunity," so everyone should get out there, unvaccinated and unmasked, and spread COVID to everybody else. This lunatic, who is _not_ an epidemiologist, is a member of "America's Frontline Doctors." These folks put on white coats and stood on the steps of the US Supreme Court last summer. This was an event sponsored by "Tea Party Patriots." Simone Gold, the leader of the group; Mr. Ladapo, Florida's new "attorney general"; and, to quote today's _Tallahassee Democrat_, the newspaper of Florida's capital city, "other doctors, some with dubious credentials, appeared in lab coats on the steps of the US Supreme Court building last July to tout hydroxychloroquine as a treatment agianst COVID-19, a drug that Governor DeSantis also touted last year." Oh, and BTW, Simone Gold, head of "America's Frontline Doctors," "has stated that some ailments are caused by 'demon sperm' and that alien DNA is used in some medical treatments."

I wonder if "Dr." Ladapo is vaccinated? (Probably. Governor DeSantis is, after all, fully vaccinated.) I wonder if he, too, believes in "demon sperm" and alien DNA. Geeeeeez.

Many doctors, a number of whom attended medical school with him, are, again according to the _Tallahassee Democrat_, "shocked" at "Dr." Ladapo's utter indifference to science, lack of caring for human beings, and complete lack of knowledge about epidemiology. "Dr." Ladapo "has written articles on "cost-effectiveness of diagnostic technologies, cardiovascular health, smoking cessation, and HIV." He has never studied and knows nothing about epidemiology or pandemics or epidemics. He's written for "the Wall Street Journal, USA Today, and the New York Daily News," which are not noted medical journals. "'I'm speechless,' said Dr. Uche Blackstock, the founder of Advancing Health Equity, and one of the leading speakers on bias and racism in health care." "Dr." Ladapo and Dr. Blackstock are Black, and Advancing Health Equity is an organization founded by Black doctors.

"Governor" DeSantis is busy killing Floridians on his way to seeking reelection as governor and lusting to become the next US president. If he kills all his followers, who will be alive to vote for him?

Sigh. Florida: to which all the nuts roll downhill, according to a quote from an old "X-Files" episode.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

joycevv said:


> So true. Can you imagine not inoculating your children against polio for instance?


Exactly! We, as kids, all had to be inoculated against polio, smallpox, diphtheria, etc., etc., etc. or we could not attend school. Back in the bad old days, before vaccines, my mother's mother's only sibling, her brother, died in agony of diphtheria. Would his parents have gotten him vaccinated if vaccines against diphtheria existed way back then? You bet they would have.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I think nearly every family has anti-vaxers. Sad. On the news last night the coroner from a neighboring county was pleading with un-vacinated to please get their shots. The morgue beds are full and they are putting bodies in refrigerated vans AGAIN!!


We are having the same problem here in Florida. All our hospitals are begging for more mortuary space because the unvaccinated are dying in all our state's ICUs.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cordfancier said:


> That is what is so baffling. Anti-vaxxers are refusing the mRNA vaccines because of the technology. Tucker Carlson and others are spreading the lie that the messenger RNA alters the DNA of the cell. Not true at all. The messenger RNA is just that, a messenger that teaches the cell how to create a spike protein, never enters the nucleus to alter dna, and dies off quickly. They say that testing is not there, that they don't know what will happen 10 years from now.
> 
> Yet when these people who are so afraid of the technology of the mRNA vaccine get sick, they clamor for monoclonal antibodies, a technology as new as mRNA. Still no guarantees of what will happen in 10 years.
> "???? ???????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????? ???? ????????????????????????????????????????-???????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????? ???????????????? ???????????????????????????????????? ???????????????? ???????????? ???????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????? ???????? ???????????? ???????????????????????? ???????????????????????? ???????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????? ????????????????????????????????????. ???????? ???????????????????????????? ???????? ???? ???????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????? ???? ???????????????????? ???????? ???????????????????????????????? - ???????????????????? ???????? ???????? ???????????????????????????? - ???? ???????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????????? ???????????????????????????? ???????? ???????????????????????????? ???????????? ???????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????? ???????????????????? ????????????????????????????????????."
> ...


If you look at Tucker Carlson's Facebook page, he's labeled as (or he labels himself as; I'm not sure which) a "news personality." Not a reporter. Heavens no. His job is to entertain, to rile up, to get lots of viewers to watch him, to gin up ratings, to make money for the network. Truth? Oh, please.

And from what I have read, Mr. Carlson and everyone at Fox "News" are required to be fully vaccinated. I'll double check to make sure that I have that information correct.

Here's one article on Fox "News"'s hypocrisy, from Vanity Fair: https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2021/08/fox-news-hosts-are-following-strict-covid-mandates

Hazel


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I simply don't understand this Hazel, why would anyone vote for him.The only reason that brings to my mind is way out there but...have you been taken over by aliens.It is simply crazy I feel so so sorry for anyone who has to live under this 
"political guidance" . The US used to say it was the greatest country in the world and were ranked as such ..duh..they rank way down now.

Sorry I feel sure this is not the same with all US states but it is shocking to me. I love the US and have said many times since moving to Canada I feel North American.. We had property in the US, paid taxes there, even did volunteer work over there, We are 20 minutes from the border and it was my second home.

You are on my prayer list on my fridge Hazel, I think of you often, stay safe sweetie and don't listen to the head idiot in charge, you are so much better than him.


Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm starting to feel the same way that you do, Glenlady.
> 
> Florida, where I live, is awash in COVID. We are doing terribly. So many people are getting sick and dying. Our ICUs are filled with unvaccinated people who are dying. Our "governor" just appointed a surgeon general who doesn't believe in vaccines or masks, but who's promoting Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine, both of which have been proven to be either dangerous to humans or utterly ineffective.
> 
> ...


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I am commenting..just to say I don't hate you, I would like to understand your reasons though. I have one non vaxxer in my circle and she has 2 reasons. What little family she has are non vaxxers and she is scared of them being mean to her plus she is terrified of getting the shot. I don't hate her, I am scared for her . I love her dearly and I feel very sorry for her.I have tried everything I can to change her mind but cannot. Sadly she is not allowed here till all this is over and she is very close to my heart. Maybe you have a very good personal reason other than religious or political, she has, but I beg you to think about it. The stats are, you have at least a 25% higher risk of getting it if unvaxxed depending on the numbers in your area.We now know it can be given to very young children and they can die too..In my area 81% of hospital cases are unvaxed. If you get int bad enough to get in the hospital your chances of dying are high, even higher if you end up in ICU.You are ticking bombs,you are taking a huge risk to yorself and the folks you love.

There you go no shouting.. but compassion makes me try to make you see what you are risking.


DonnieK said:


> No Comments because I don't want anyone hating on me. Let me just say that I have my own personal reasons for not taking the vaccine and it is not religious.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> Queensland Government is making it mandatory for the Police to be vaccinated also - if they refuse they will be given desk jobs and moved to wherever there is a need for them where they do not have contact with the public. Still doesn't make it very fair for the people they have to work with who have done the right thing and had their shots.
> 
> I reckon they should make vaccination mandatory for anyone getting any type of Government payment - then they will have to keep their job as they won't qualify for unemployment payments. "There are more ways to kill a cat than simply choking it with cream" as my wonderful Mum would always say!!!! This would also prevent construction workers and health workers, etc. from simply chucking in their job instead of being vaccinated.


"… any type of government payment …" should also include pension payments, disability allowances, etc.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

DonnieK said:


> No Comments because I don't want anyone hating on me. Let me just say that I have my own personal reasons for not taking the vaccine and it is not religious.


Barring a true medical reason to not take the vaccine (very rare,) I am curious if you also have the same personal reasons for not accepting monoclonal antibodies or any other covid treatment? They are more experimental than the vaccine. Hopefully you are making an informed, scientific decision, and not one based on conspiracy theories propagated by uncaring political hacks whose only purpose is not to care about you, but to rile you up enough to vote to relect them. That is, if you live long enough to vote.

I hear ivermectin, readily available at your local feed store, is the miracle drug for covid.

Another death: Kristen Ess's (celebrity hairstylist) 32 year old brother died of covid last week. He went on a ventilator last Tuesday, the same day his son was born in the same hospital. He was unvaccinated. The Delta variant does not discriminate and doesn't care if you are over 65. https://people.com/health/kristin-ess-brother-dies-of-covid-complications-days-after-son-was-born-my-heart-feels-empty/

I love how a hospital in Arkansas is calling antivaxxer's bluff. When their employees try to claim a religious exemption for taking the covid vaccination, they must sign paperwork that they also avoid any and all over the counter medications such as tylenol, tums, cough medications, etc. https://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/hospital-calls-antivaxxers-bluff-grants-religious-exemption-if-employees-swear-off-tylenol/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> I have had two shots with no after effects, some people get a reaction, but only for a couple of days, so *whats the problem with these folk who refuse the jab.*


We should pity them. They are living proof that brainwashing exists. Poor them! They won't be living much longer.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

My senses told me this lady was hurting in some way.There are folks out there who are in difficult positions.Perhaps she does in fact have one of thise rare medical reasons, there was just something..


cordfancier said:


> Barring a true medical reason to not take the vaccine (very rare,) I am curious if you also have the same personal reasons for not accepting monoclonal antibodies or any other covid treatment? They are more experimental than the vaccine. Hopefully you are making an informed, scientific decision, and not one based on conspiracy theories propagated by uncaring political hacks whose only purpose is not to care about you, but to rile you up enough to vote to relect them. That is, if you live long enough to vote.
> 
> I hear ivermectin, readily available at your local feed store, is the miracle drug for covid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> That is great news,,yeahh.
> 
> I heard the Covid passport here is working with very few incidents.


One of my sisters and her husband got their shots, then drove through Canada to their summer jobs - showing proof of vaccination and a recent test - and the same on their way back to Massachusetts this week. No biggie. 
Where a vaccine passport was required, their proofs of vaccination were accepted, if not scannable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> So glad to hear that! Canada is so much more sane than is the US.
> 
> Hazel


Sadly, it's only some provinces who're showing sanity. Some are too like Texas. As they run out of hospital beds, they may change their bureaucratic minds.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> My senses told me this lady was hurting in some way.There are folks out there who are in difficult positions.Perhaps she does in fact have one of thise rare medical reasons, there was just something..


I hope that is why and that she is working with her medical team and taking the utmost precautions. If she is one of the very rare few, she is the most important reason ALL of us should be getting the vaccine, to be protecting the vulnerable and medically fragile in our society.

If she is not medically fragile, I do hope she is making an informed decision and not risking her life with some of the propaganda that is being spewed by conspiracy theorists.

Covid has now killed more Americans than the 1918 Spanish flu. Good for BC for making vaccines mandatory. That is the only way we will get this under control.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Exactly! We, as kids, all had to be inoculated against polio, smallpox, diphtheria, etc., etc., etc. or we could not attend school. Back in the bad old days, before vaccines, my mother's mother's only sibling, her brother, died in agony of diphtheria. Would his parents have gotten him vaccinated if vaccines against diphtheria existed way back then? You bet they would have.
> 
> Hazel


Today's youngsters are not necessarily vaccinated for all or ANY of the supposedly old diseases. Because parents are allowed to opt out of vaccinating their children. Result? My son - a daycare worker (Early Childhood Educator) - caught mumps. The vaccination he'd had as a tot didn't protect him a couple of decades later. 
Then a couple of years later, he caught whooping cough, and generously shared it with me. It's a damned good thing he hadn't any infants of his own at home!!!

So, some parents opt out, and others have to suffer, because they did.

I wish there were no option - other than a valid medical reason - for refusing all the once usual vaccinations!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> I simply don't understand this Hazel, why would anyone vote for him.The only reason that brings to my mind is way out there but...have you been taken over by aliens.It is simply crazy I feel so so sorry for anyone who has to live under this
> "political guidance" . The US used to say it was the greatest country in the world and were ranked as such ..duh..they rank way down now.
> 
> Sorry I feel sure this is not the same with all US states but it is shocking to me. I love the US and have said many times since moving to Canada I feel North American.. We had property in the US, paid taxes there, even did volunteer work over there, We are 20 minutes from the border and it was my second home.
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind, kind response! I realize I totally ranted on about "Governor" DeSantis, whom I call "DeSatan." The US has gone down, down, down the drain since 2016. But I suspect the country has been on the skids since the days of Ronald Reagan and his repeated rants about "welfare queens." Politicians on the far, far right have whipped up so much hatred of members of any and every minority group in the US in order to gain votes. Evidently there are many white people in the US who are filled with hatred, racism, and bigotry, and who felt obliged to keep their feelings under wraps and only discuss them with the like-minded. But once they were encouraged to scream their hatred from the housetops, to beat up, maim, and kill what they view as "the Other," they went at it, hammer and tongs.

This country is _not_ united. I don't know if it ever has been. The North and the South loathe each other, probably just as much as they did before the US Civil War. I truly believe that it would be better for all of us if the country would split up into at least two other countries. They could then build walls around themselves and live as they choose.

My husband and I were helped by a wonderful Canadian immigration attorney and tried to emigrate to Canada. Unfortunately, our ages, lack of wealth, and our professions (which Canada evidently does not need) prevented us from becoming permanent residents in Canada. I now read that PM Trudeau wants foreigners not to be able to purchase homes in Canada. So, even if we can only move to Canada for six months of the year, buying a house there may prove to be impossible. I am truly sorry about that, because my husband and I have loved our time in Canada, have friends there, and would prefer to live there. Well, perhaps PM Trudeau will not get his wish regarding purchasing of housing. . . .

"Governor" DeSatan started out as a moderate. I liked him. He talked about everything he was going to do to preserve Florida's fragile environment and ecosystems. Somewhere along the line, he forgot all about these goals. And he forgot about the people who live here. (Neither my husband nor I are originally from Florida. We only moved here because he got a job here and because, as a freelancer, I could live anywhere.) He needs the most far-out political group followers to get reelected as governor. He also evidently needs them to get elected as US president. If, heaven forbid, he does become president, the US will be in even worse trouble than it's been in since a certain utterly chaotic, twice-impeached person was the "president." Then we will indeed find another country to which to move.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Today's youngsters are not necessarily vaccinated for all or ANY of the supposedly old diseases. Because parents are allowed to opt out of vaccinating their children. Result? My son - a daycare worker (Early Childhood Educator) - caught mumps. The vaccination he'd had as a tot didn't protect him a couple of decades later.
> Then a couple of years later, he caught whooping cough, and generously shared it with me. It's a damned good thing he hadn't any infants of his own at home!!!
> 
> So, some parents opt out, and others have to suffer, because they did.
> ...


OMG, Jessica-Jean, I am so sorry to hear about your poor son--and you! I had no idea that parents are allowed to "opt out" of vaccinating their children. I feel so sorry for the children, who have, of course, absolutely no say because they're minors. What are their parents thinking? Don't they care about their children? This is horrendous, selfish, and cruel.

Hazel


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

How sad Hazel. I have always thought the screamers were in a minority but if he is hoping to get elected by them I must be wrong.

I remember you trying to get to Canada, sorry it didn't work out.

To be fair to Mr Trudeau the situation here with property is bad. I can't speak for all the provinces but here in BC near Vancouver which is considered worldwide as one of the best cities to live in. It is also one of the most expensive.Especially as Canada has moved to number 1 this year as the best country to live in. Newly weds have moved further and further out in order to buy a home but now it is virtually impossible. There are a couple of countries whose residents buy property here, they rent it for a few years then re sell it, and there are folks coming to Canada that have the money to buy them.The problem here is the house flippers have taken the market and consequently house prices are totally unbelieveably crazy and our young couples cannot afford them.Rentals have increased dramatically to compensate.There is a limit to how much a landlord can raise the rent in any one year so owners now wait till someone moves out and they double it.Many folks cannot afford these rents and are living in just 1 room.. and paying up to $1000 for it. A two bedroom apartment can cost up to $2400 dollars. Without help from parents young folk cannot buy a home.People on low income are having a very hard time, many have moved in with rellies if they have had to move. I have a friend who shared a house with three other relatives to get by , the others split up and left and she cannot pay the rent. I owner will not renew the lease so she has till December to find somewhereThe market was swamped by rich overseas buyers making money in BC real estate that they never intended to live in. I believe there was a tax imposed on overseas buyers a couple of years ago but it made no difference so I guess that is why this rule of Trudeaus is coming from. I could be wrong of course.

We have a neighbour who announced a couple of months ago he was selling and moving way out of town where property was low. His plan was to downsize and buy a cheaper property and pocket the didiffernce for his old age He didn't do any research just went on how it used to be. His house sold in 12 hours he was jubilant, he took the first offer..but... he now finds he cannot get a house at the price he wanted and cannot buy anything.The folks who could not afford the Vancouver prices have taken up the houses further out now they are high. The person who bought his must have thought all their birthdays had come at once.His house was worth way more than he asked for it so he sold low and can;t afford to buy high.He is giving up a lovely home in a very good neighbourhood and it is impossible to find anything similar anywhere. He said he would put his trailer on a site till he did but finds all sites are full, He has three large dogs so stands little chance if finding a rental. He was just too quick to sell.and is now stuck.

On the other hand, I know someone who drove 25 hours up north, found an apartment straight away, is paying just $300 including all utilities including free laundry and a gym. Her disability pension is the same wherever she lives in the province so she is laughing..of course the place is almost a ghost town as businesses and mills etc have closed and there are very few amenities in the town but she is happyeven though she will probably be snowed in for a few months each year.

My US and Canadian flags are still side by side in my garden. hand in there.it has to change, Blessings XX Jeannine



Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Thank you so much for your kind, kind response! I realize I totally ranted on about "Governor" DeSantis, whom I call "DeSatan." The US has gone down, down, down the drain since 2016. But I suspect the country has been on the skids since the days of Ronald Reagan and his repeated rants about "welfare queens." Politicians on the far, far right have whipped up so much hatred of members of any and every minority group in the US in order to gain votes. Evidently there are many white people in the US who are filled with hatred, racism, and bigotry, and who felt obliged to keep their feelings under wraps and only discuss them with the like-minded. But once they were encouraged to scream their hatred from the housetops, to beat up, maim, and kill what they view as "the Other," they went at it, hammer and tongs.
> 
> This country is _not_ united. I don't know if it ever has been. The North and the South loathe each other, probably just as much as they did before the US Civil War. I truly believe that it would be better for all of us if the country would split up into at least two other countries. They could then build walls around themselves and live as they choose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Doesn't anyone ponder the fact that many physicians and nurses are the ones walking out or waiting to be fired for not taking the "mandatory" vaccine? Doesn't anyone question the fact that many of us who have had Covid and have antibodies (now having natural immunity) are being forced to get the vaccine? Why? I had measles as a child. I will never get nor transmit measles. When people and the media say "follow the science", one might ponder on this: What science are they referring to?


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

You can get covid twice..


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> You can get covid twice..


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Exactly - do people follow the information that is readily available??


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I am really curious to those who won’t get the vaccine is it that you don’t think it is safe, or is it only because the governments are trying to make it mandatory? I got the shot as soon as I could and will get the booster, too.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Nancyn said:


> I am really curious to those who won't get the vaccine is it that you don't think it is safe, or is it only because the governments are trying to make it mandatory? I got the shot as soon as I could and will get the booster, too.


Me too!!!!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Glenlady said:


> If we need to rid the world of this evil disease, then vaccination should be mandatory to everybody world wide, and those refusing it and are ill with covid, should not be allowed hospital treatment and heavily fined.Please do not think bad of me, it's just the way I feel right now.


I'm double jabbed, had covid twice or else my antibodies have lasted 17 months ( although I'm told it's most likely I've had it in the last 6 months) I still wear a mask at work, in shops and where I can't distance except around family and friends who I know take similar precautions. 
If I have had covid twice, once was unvaccinated and was horrendous, second After vaccination and I had no idea. 
I'm due to go abroad soon on holiday and tbh I feel safer going there , where there are still restrictions than in the U.K. where we can please ourselves. I'm not being irresponsible, we do have good reason to go and a wealth of local knowledge. We will double mask for the flight and I know the area extremely well and deem it safer than here. I'm happy to mask , distance and vaccinate if it gives me some semblance of normalcy. I'd feel so much easier if I knew the majority were also taking precautions and vaccinated


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Actually just to add, I do believe it is possible to get measles twice, it used to be so, it was considered rare but it did happen, as di the chicken pox. Polio again could be gotten a second time as there used to be more than 1 type and having one did not make you uimmune from the others. Som foks out there may be more up to date than me, it maybe on the net even, the point is we kniow for certain..today..you can get Covid more than once so you are not immune.


Grammy Toni said:


> Doesn't anyone ponder the fact that many physicians and nurses are the ones walking out or waiting to be fired for not taking the "mandatory" vaccine? Doesn't anyone question the fact that many of us who have had Covid and have antibodies (now having natural immunity) are being forced to get the vaccine? Why? I had measles as a child. I will never get nor transmit measles. When people and the media say "follow the science", one might ponder on this: What science are they referring to?


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Considering the deaths that it has caused one has to give it the benefit of any perceived doubt.


Nancyn said:


> I am really curious to those who won't get the vaccine is it that you don't think it is safe, or is it only because the governments are trying to make it mandatory? I got the shot as soon as I could and will get the booster, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Thank you so much for your kind, kind response! I realize I totally ranted on about "Governor" DeSantis, whom I call "DeSatan." The US has gone down, down, down the drain since 2016. But I suspect the country has been on the skids since the days of Ronald Reagan and his repeated rants about "welfare queens." Politicians on the far, far right have whipped up so much hatred of members of any and every minority group in the US in order to gain votes. Evidently there are many white people in the US who are filled with hatred, racism, and bigotry, and who felt obliged to keep their feelings under wraps and only discuss them with the like-minded. But once they were encouraged to scream their hatred from the housetops, to beat up, maim, and kill what they view as "the Other," they went at it, hammer and tongs.
> 
> This country is _not_ united. I don't know if it ever has been. The North and the South loathe each other, probably just as much as they did before the US Civil War. I truly believe that it would be better for all of us if the country would split up into at least two other countries. They could then build walls around themselves and live as they choose.
> 
> ...


The idea in not selling housing to people who live outside the country is to prevent non-resident buyers. Yes, they pay property taxes, but that's the limit of their involvement in the community. They buy nothing, but the property. They may or may not rent it, at sky-high prices.

The same phenomenon is happening across Canada. Houses selling way above asking price within the first few hours of listing. No actual contact with the overseas buyer. 
I wouldn't mind downsizing, but ONLY were we to have already purchased the new place. That's unlikely to happen anytime soon.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

It’s a sad state of affairs, when a worldwide pandemic and it’s solutions are so distrusted by people who also distrust science and government, BUT will believe ridiculous remedies spouted by joe bloggs on social media. Where is the sense in that?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> It's a sad state of affairs, when a worldwide pandemic and it's solutions are so distrusted by people who also distrust science and government, BUT will believe ridiculous remedies spouted by joe bloggs on social media. *Where is the sense in that?*


There isn't any.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Oh how I agree, one side has to be wrong.I am so glad it is not my side..

It is like going to a Dr,s office then taking the advice of his janitor,


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

bevvyreay said:


> It's a sad state of affairs, when a worldwide pandemic and it's solutions are so distrusted by people who also distrust science and government, BUT will believe ridiculous remedies spouted by joe bloggs on social media. Where is the sense in that?


It boggles the mind. The anti-vaxxers who choose not to take the vaccine won't take heavily researched, fully approved vaccine or one of the others that has been administered 6.8 BILLION times around the world in the past year, with so little problems it is statistically 0, and has shown to be highly effective against covid....

Yet, they have no problem walking into the local feed store, picking up horse de-wormer, and downing that because Tucker told them to. Something that has 0 testing and is known to be harmful to humans. Or the newest miracle drug, downing a glass of Betadine which has been proven conclusively to be highly toxic to humans and has no studies that it helps covid,

It indeed makes no sense.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

elliekluge said:


> PLEASE can we respect the individual decisions? PLEASE?????


Thank you.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> Thank you.


Well sure we can IF those decisions dont affect our lives or cause our deaths !!


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

LEE1313 said:
 

> Well sure we can IF those decisions dont affect our lives or cause our deaths !!


Well if you're vaccinated then what are you worried about?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> Well if you're vaccinated then what are you worried about?


I worry about the children too young yet to be vaccinated. Don't you?

Do you know why children are vaccinated against whooping cough? It's NOT to save the child's life. Children can be very sick from pertussis, but they don't generally die from it. It's their younger siblings - *infants too young to vaccinate* - who too often *die* from it. So, the children are vaccinated, expressly to prevent them from infecting/causing death of those too young to be vaccinated.

The same goes for the Covid vaccine. The more individuals are vaccinated, the fewer people will be walking around shedding this very infectious virus, and the fewer people will become infected and risk death.


----------



## wallaby (Sep 4, 2016)

Because, as has already been stated, you can get a breakthrough infection. 95% do well, but about 5% can become seriously ill.
At least we have universal health care here. Delta is upping the monthly health care premiums for employees by $200 per month as it says it costs the company $40,000 per employee when they end up in ICU. How people without health care coverage cope I cannot imagine.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Susie2016 said:


> Well if you're vaccinated then what are you worried about?


Because hospitals are at capacity with unvaxxed covid patients causing vaccinated people not able to get life saving care for other diseases. Cancer patients are having to wait for critical biopsies. Heart attack patients are waiting in ambulances in parking lots because there are no beds available in the ER. And now that ambulance is not available for the next emergency. Non life threatening but still necessary surgeries are being canceled because hospitals are being overwhelmed with unvaxxed.

While I respect everyone's right to make a decision, I certainly do not respect any decisions that causes so much harm to innocent people who are doing the right thing for society, including children.

I just read a heart wrenching blog of a physician who was about to deliver his 6th baby early who will never meet their mother because the moms were on ecmo and not expected to survive. 6 babies in just one hospital. Their moms didn't want to get the vaccine while pregnant because they were afraid of what it would do to their babies despite the vaccine being safe for pregnant women. But they didn't think of what it would do to their children if they didn't get the vaccine; No mom and the normal host of difficulties for premies.

How is that fair to the babies?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

cordfancier said:


> Because hospitals are at capacity with unvaxxed covid patients causing vaccinated people not able to get life saving care for other diseases. Cancer patients are having to wait for critical biopsies. Heart attack patients are waiting in ambulances in parking lots because there are no beds available in the ER. And now that ambulance is not available for the next emergency. Non life threatening but still necessary surgeries are being canceled because hospitals are being overwhelmed with unvaxxed.
> 
> While I respect everyone's right to make a decision, I certainly do not respect any decisions that causes so much harm to innocent people who are doing the right thing for society, including children.


And could I add that medical specialists like my daughter are being seconded to Covid wards and my daughters cancer patients are having their in hospital chemo cancelled because of lack of staff and room as well as all elective surgery cancelled.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Sjlegrandma said:


> And could I add that medical specialists like my daughter are being seconded to Covid wards and my daughters cancer patients are having their in hospital chemo cancelled because of lack of staff and room as well as all elective surgery cancelled.


Thank you to your daughter for being on the front lines for so long.

I have a friend who is a nurse and is regularly yelled at by antivaxxers because they don't want to believe they have covid. So difficult!


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

This left me speechless, I am not sure if it was the meanest thing I ever read on here, the most selfish or the dumbest.

I care...I damn well care, I care about the staff looking after the non vaxxers, I care about the at risk folks who cannot get the vaccine, I care about the orphans of folks who died, I care abiout the children who would die ,I care about anyone who gets sick that doesn't need to and though I am loathe to admit it I even care about you. You have managed were many have failed to make me cross.. and all for.... why... just because you can, is there so little in your life that makes you want to grab a wee bit of power that others will pay for.

I need to get out of here before I really say something I may regret, so far you have not made me do that.

In parting.... they say that out of everything bad something good comes, well they are right.. I am not you


Susie2016 said:


> Well if you're vaccinated then what are you worried about?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wallaby said:


> Because, as has already been stated, you can get a breakthrough infection. 95% do well, but about 5% can become seriously ill.
> At least we have universal health care here. Delta is upping the monthly health care premiums for employees by $200 per month as it says it costs the company $40,000 per employee when they end up in ICU. *How people without health care coverage cope I cannot imagine.*


My guess is they either declare bankruptcy after recovering, or just die.


----------



## wallaby (Sep 4, 2016)

I should correct that to read the premiums are being raised for employees who refuse to get vaccinated
Quote.. Delta is upping the monthly health care premiums for employees by $200 per month as it says it costs the company $40,000 per employee when they end up in ICU.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

wallaby said:


> I should correct that to read the premiums are being raised for employees who refuse to get vaccinated
> Quote.. Delta is upping the monthly health care premiums for employees by $200 per month as it says it costs the company $40,000 per employee when they end up in ICU.


Good on them - and I agree that they are doing the right thing by only upping the price for the un-vaccinated - why should the vaccinated staff get penalized?


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

Yay! More people vaccinated means fewer people dying.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> OMG, Jessica-Jean, I am so sorry to hear about your poor son--and you! I had no idea that parents are allowed to "opt out" of vaccinating their children. I feel so sorry for the children, who have, of course, absolutely no say because they're minors. What are their parents thinking? Don't they care about their children? This is horrendous, selfish, and cruel.
> 
> Hazel


In France childhood vaccination is mandatory. Without them you cannot attend state schools or receive state benefits and face huge fines for noncompliance.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> In France childhood vaccination is mandatory. Without them you cannot attend state schools or receive state benefits and face huge fines for noncompliance.


I don't know about fines or benefits, but the vaccinations used to be obligatory in order to attend ANY schools, back when I was a child (1950s and 60s), and when my children were (1980s and 90s). 
I remember my grandmother or a parent having to provide my vaccination records at the start of every school year, even when it wasn't a new school for me - in both private and public schools in NEW York state and Massachusetts. 
In Quebec, I had to provide my children's records for them. 
I think it was sometime in the 1990s, when some group of parents agitated for the 'right' to opt out of those vaccinations, and it was granted them. 
Since then, cases of measles have periodically made the headlines. I suppose other diseases have also had outbreaks, but measles is far more contagious than the others, so more cases and more headlines. I'm sure that there are statistics showing them all in some neat graphs, but statistics don't indicate the pain and suffering of the kids who fell ill, all because some well-meaning idiots put their 'rights' ahead of common sense and public health guidelines.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't know about fines or benefits, but the vaccinations used to be obligatory in order to attend ANY schools, back when I was a child (1950s and 60s), and when my children were (1980s and 90s).
> I remember my grandmother or a parent having to provide my vaccination records at the start of every school year, even when it wasn't a new school for me - in both private and public schools in NEW York state and Massachusetts.
> In Quebec, I had to provide my children's records for them.
> I think it was sometime in the 1990s, when some group of parents agitated for the 'right' to opt out of those vaccinations, and it was granted them.
> Since then, cases of measles have periodically made the headlines. I suppose other diseases have also had outbreaks, but measles is far more contagious than the others, so more cases and more headlines. I'm sure that there are statistics showing them all in some neat graphs, but statistics don't indicate the pain and suffering of the kids who fell ill, all because some well-meaning idiots put their 'rights' ahead of common sense and public health guidelines.


Which is exactly the same as what's happening here - "well-meaning idiots put their 'rights' ahead of common sense and public health guidelines" - and we will have the same outcomes. * Covid will stay around for decades!!*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> Which is exactly the same as what's happening here - "well-meaning idiots put their 'rights' ahead of common sense and public health guidelines" - and we will have the same outcomes. * Covid will stay around for decades!!*


Yup. :sm13:


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't know about fines or benefits, but the vaccinations used to be obligatory in order to attend ANY schools, back when I was a child (1950s and 60s), and when my children were (1980s and 90s).
> I remember my grandmother or a parent having to provide my vaccination records at the start of every school year, even when it wasn't a new school for me - in both private and public schools in NEW York state and Massachusetts.
> In Quebec, I had to provide my children's records for them.
> I think it was sometime in the 1990s, when some group of parents agitated for the 'right' to opt out of those vaccinations, and it was granted them.
> Since then, cases of measles have periodically made the headlines. I suppose other diseases have also had outbreaks, but measles is far more contagious than the others, so more cases and more headlines. I'm sure that there are statistics showing them all in some neat graphs, but statistics don't indicate the pain and suffering of the kids who fell ill, all because some well-meaning idiots put their 'rights' ahead of common sense and public health guidelines.


Since 2018, 11 vaccines have been mandatory to refuse without a legitimate reason could potentially result in 2yrs in prison and up to €30,000. Now there's an incentive if ever I saw one


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> You can get covid twice..


Yes, sadly, you can. Just as an example, this happened to the daughter of a dear friend of mine. My friend lives in Iowa. Her grown daughter lives in New York City. She got a severe case of COVID, was very ill, was told by her doctor not to go to the ER because she'd just wait and wait and wait to be seen and might not get help. Eventually, she got better. But when she walked, even short distances, she had difficulty breathing. Now she's come down with COVID again. She's in her late 20s, and she's in very bad shape. My friend worries about her a lot and doesn't know what to do to help her.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> How sad Hazel. I have always thought the screamers were in a minority but if he is hoping to get elected by them I must be wrong.
> 
> I remember you trying to get to Canada, sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> ...


The house and apartment situation in Canada certainly sounds dire. Another Canadian friend of mine, who lives in Nova Scotia, told me how impossible it's become for Canadians to rent or purchase houses. That is so terrible! I am so sorry to hear how prices have skyrocketed so that Canadians have an extremely hard time finding a place to live. I can only hope that things get better for all of you. My sympathies.

Here in far northern Florida, which is not a tourist or retirement destination, I've watched house and apartment prices skyrocket in the time we've lived here. When we first moved here, houses were so much cheaper than they had been in St. Paul, Minnesota, where we had lived before. We were amazed at our luck. But now, the most inexpensive houses are beyond the reach of many people. Apartments are horribly expensive. The latter may be because we have so many students here. There are two large state universities in town, plus a community college and a vocational-technical school, as well as branches of other universities. Apartment rents are insane, because landlords figure that a large group of students will get together and rent one apartment. This makes many apartments totally unaffordable for other people.

I so hope that things change.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> I am really curious to those who won't get the vaccine is it that you don't think it is safe, or is it only because the governments are trying to make it mandatory? I got the shot as soon as I could and will get the booster, too.


I wonder about this too.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> It's a sad state of affairs, when a worldwide pandemic and it's solutions are so distrusted by people who also distrust science and government, BUT will believe ridiculous remedies spouted by joe bloggs on social media. Where is the sense in that?


Totally agree with you. I don't understand it, either.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Oh how I agree, one side has to be wrong.I am so glad it is not my side..
> 
> It is like going to a Dr,s office then taking the advice of his janitor,


LOL! For the Love of Shetland, you indeed speak the truth!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cordfancier said:


> Or the newest miracle drug, downing a glass of Betadine which has been proven conclusively to be highly toxic to humans and has no studies that it helps covid,
> 
> It indeed makes no sense.


OMG, I had not heard about people drinking Betadine! That's SO dangerous! I am familiar with Betadine from having worked in veterinary clinics. It is applied externally and never internally. This is so scary.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Well sure we can IF those decisions dont affect our lives or cause our deaths !!


If the individual's decision didn't have any effect on his or her family, friends, or total strangers, I'd say, "That's just fine." But one's "personal freedom" ends at the end of one's nose. Then one's "personal freedom" impacts the "personal freedom" of another human being. Having the droplets from someone else's sneezes or coughs or simply breath land on one is an unwanted touching, which is battery, a tort under the law. It is illegal and actionable.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I worry about the children too young yet to be vaccinated. Don't you?
> 
> Do you know why children are vaccinated against whooping cough? It's NOT to save the child's life. Children can be very sick from pertussis, but they don't generally die from it. It's their younger siblings - *infants too young to vaccinate* - who too often *die* from it. So, the children are vaccinated, expressly to prevent them from infecting/causing death of those too young to be vaccinated.
> 
> The same goes for the Covid vaccine. The more individuals are vaccinated, the fewer people will be walking around shedding this very infectious virus, and the fewer people will become infected and risk death.


I do indeed worry very much about children too young to be vaccinated. I worry about people who have underlying conditions or who are immunosuppressed and therefore cannot be vaccinated. They can die as the result of coming into contact with another unvaccinated person.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

wallaby said:


> Because, as has already been stated, you can get a breakthrough infection. 95% do well, but about 5% can become seriously ill.
> At least we have universal health care here. Delta is upping the monthly health care premiums for employees by $200 per month as it says it costs the company $40,000 per employee when they end up in ICU. How people without health care coverage cope I cannot imagine.


You are so very fortunate to have universal healthcare! That is, sadly, not the case in the US, where whether you have health insurance or not is based on the whim of your employer. People here go bankrupt because they cannot pay for their medical care. They then start a GoFundMe to help themselves. Or friends start one for them. We really have no healthcare system in the US. I've lived abroad, mainly in Germany, and I was so grateful for the universal healthcare I found there. It was such a blessing and a relief.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cordfancier said:


> Because hospitals are at capacity with unvaxxed covid patients causing vaccinated people not able to get life saving care for other diseases. Cancer patients are having to wait for critical biopsies. Heart attack patients are waiting in ambulances in parking lots because there are no beds available in the ER. And now that ambulance is not available for the next emergency. Non life threatening but still necessary surgeries are being canceled because hospitals are being overwhelmed with unvaxxed.
> 
> While I respect everyone's right to make a decision, I certainly do not respect any decisions that causes so much harm to innocent people who are doing the right thing for society, including children.
> 
> ...


The physicians' oath is "First do no harm." I feel that we all need to take that same oath so that we do not harm others.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> Which is exactly the same as what's happening here - "well-meaning idiots put their 'rights' ahead of common sense and public health guidelines" - and we will have the same outcomes. * Covid will stay around for decades!!*


I worry that COVID will never end.

Hazel


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> Since 2018, 11 vaccines have been mandatory to refuse without a legitimate reason could potentially result in 2yrs in prison and up to €30,000. Now there's an incentive if ever I saw one


Good! Let's hope the various governments add the Covid vaccination to that list!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Good! Let's hope the various governments add the Covid vaccination to that list!!


I am soooo positive that wont ever happen in the USA. It would infringe on their rights "to choose". That's how Covid keeps spreading here. They have the right to be out and about freely... while we who have been vax STILL mask and are so cautious as to where we go and what we do. YES even with the vax we can get Covid.
We may never reach herd immunity. The state of MA has gone red again with Covid cases.

I dont have any answers. I understand some who like our beloved Donnie K cannot get the vac. She has legit reasons. I will stand and defend her against anyone who says anything negative about her. ( I am sure there are other KPers in the same boat as she is))

But for the rest of the non vaxers: I wish they were FORCED to stay in their homes. And have to give up ALL their rights to roam FREELY.
That is what I find so unfair. Many of us DID the right thing and are still wearing masks and limiting our outings.
Rant over~~ I cant fix any of this alone.


----------



## Mistywaters (Aug 3, 2018)

LEE1313 said:


> Well sure we can IF those decisions dont affect our lives or cause our deaths !!


that goes both ways. people have died from receiving the vaccine. i'm appalled to read how uncaring, selfish, and immature some of the comments are on here. what makes you think you are so much better, or smarter that you can talk down to the people on here. show some dignity, and have some respect for others who's decisions, or opinions are different than yours. you never know, you just might be wrong.
#mybodymychoice


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Mistywaters said:


> that goes both ways. people have died from receiving the vaccine. i'm appalled to read how uncaring, selfish, and immature some of the comments are on here. what makes you think you are so much better, or smarter that you can talk down to the people on here. show some dignity, and have some respect for others who's decisions, or opinions are different than yours. you never know, you just might be wrong.
> #mybodymychoice


Please stop spreading fake information. Spreading right wing propaganda that can be easily fact checked as false does not do antivaxxers any favors in demonstrating scientific smarts. Hearing all the fake information being regurgitated without any fact checking by antivaxxers does indeed make those who do actual research and believe the scientific facts smarter and better.

As of September 20, over 389 MILLION vaccines have been put in American's arms. Worldwide, 6.8 billion shots are in arms. That is BILLIONS.

Vaers database, a favorite of anti-vaxxers to quote, is still only reporting 7,899 deaths shortly after a vaccine. However, since anyone can enter information into the Vaers database, none of the data is validated that the vaccine caused any of the deaths. The same can be said worldwide. There were very, very, very, very, very few adverse events, and even fewer deaths from the almost 7 BILLION shots in arms. After a year of people receiving vaccines, from test trials to the public, the shot has been proven effective and extremely safe.

Even if all 7,899 deaths were caused by the vaccine (they were not,) it is 0.0020% of those that have received shots. That is better than many vaccines.

While no death is acceptable, 7,899 deaths is SUBSTANTIALLY lower than the 688,000 deaths by covid.

Spreading the fake news of the far right without verifying facts does not speak highly of smart research.

And your choice ends when it kills other people. The courts are on board too. Just Friday, the courts in Ohio sided with a private business that they can indeed mandate vaccines or fire employees.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mistywaters said:


> that goes both ways. *people have died from receiving the vaccine. *i'm appalled to read how uncaring, selfish, and immature some of the comments are on here. what makes you think you are so much better, or smarter that you can talk down to the people on here. show some dignity, and have some respect for others who's decisions, or opinions are different than yours. you never know, you just might be wrong.
> #mybodymychoice


Really? What source do you have for that statement?

ETA: From a Government of Canada website: https://health-infobase.canada.ca/covid-19/vaccine-safety/#detailedSafetySignals

* Up to and including September 17, 2021, a total of 191 reports with an outcome of death were reported following vaccination. Although these deaths occurred after being vaccinated with a COVID-19 vaccine, they are not necessarily related to the vaccine. Based on the medical case review using the WHO-UMC causality assessment categories, it has been determined that:
74 of these deaths are unlikely linked to a COVID-19 vaccine
69 deaths could not be assessed due to insufficient information
42 deaths are still under investigation
6 deaths followed a diagnosis of TTS (refer to the TTS bullet above)*

Personally, I believe reports from Health Canada and the World Health Organization over anything on a non-government site.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

What utter piffle..nuff said


Mistywaters said:


> that goes both ways. people have died from receiving the vaccine. i'm appalled to read how uncaring, selfish, and immature some of the comments are on here. what makes you think you are so much better, or smarter that you can talk down to the people on here. show some dignity, and have some respect for others who's decisions, or opinions are different than yours. you never know, you just might be wrong.
> #mybodymychoice


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Glenlady said:


> Our lot are too afraid to make drastic decisions for fear of upsetting our multi race community. They should get their act together and follow the Canadian governments plan.


It may come as a surprise to you but Canada is every bit as multi-racial-multi-cultural as yours. https://www12.statcan.gc.ca/census-recensement/2016/as-sa/98-200-x/2016016/98-200-x2016016-eng.cfm


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Mistywaters said:


> that goes both ways. people have died from receiving the vaccine. i'm appalled to read how uncaring, selfish, and immature some of the comments are on here. what makes you think you are so much better, or smarter that you can talk down to the people on here. show some dignity, and have some respect for others who's decisions, or opinions are different than yours. you never know, you just might be wrong.
> #mybodymychoice


It might be "your body your choice" but when it affects "our bodies" it's our prerogative to have our say! Nobody is being disrespectful, selfish or immature in their comments. You may have a choice but we have the right to expect the same attitude from people who are putting the entire world at risk by not following the health advice of people who are much better qualified than people like you who spread the mis-information that is stopping people from having trust in the only treatment that will help them. Please do some research (as did Jessica-Jean) before you make your statements.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> It may come as a surprise to you but Canada is every bit as multi-racial-multi-cultural as yours. https://www12.statcan.gc.ca/census-recensement/2016/as-sa/98-200-x/2016016/98-200-x2016016-eng.cfm


And - sadly - has its share of racists, anti-(_fill-in-the-blank_).


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have some family members who refuse to get the vaccination, including my mother and sister (and maybe my niece and nephew/family). They have their reasons for their choice. I don't really understand their reasons but oh well. I'm not going to sit there and argue with them. This is still a free country although the liberals are doing their best to take those freedoms away, one by one.

And for your information, after my first Pfizer shot, I became quite ill----right in the CVS parking lot 20 minutes after the shot. I puked for two days. My DH had to take me to the Emergency Room. I was placed in the hospital for five days, being quite dehydrated and sick. I was very frightened over what had happened, but every time I tried to talk to the doctor about it, she screamed in my face like I was some kind of rebel for being afraid of how sick that shot had made me. She wouldn't even talk to me about my fears. I ended up getting the second shot and it didn't affect me much, thank goodness. But I am telling you, I was sick as a dog after that first shot. God knows what is in those drugs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> … I was sick as a dog after that first shot. God knows what is in those drugs.


Sick as a dog for a few days is far better than looking at the grass from the other side.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sick as a dog for a few days is far better than looking at the grass from the other side.


And so say all of us

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> I have some family members who refuse to get the vaccination, including my mother and sister (and maybe my niece and nephew/family). They have their reasons for their choice. I don't really understand their reasons but oh well. I'm not going to sit there and argue with them. This is still a free country although the liberals are doing their best to take those freedoms away, one by one.
> 
> And for your information, after my first Pfizer shot, I became quite ill----right in the CVS parking lot 20 minutes after the shot. I puked for two days. My DH had to take me to the Emergency Room. I was placed in the hospital for five days, being quite dehydrated and sick. I was very frightened over what had happened, but every time I tried to talk to the doctor about it, she screamed in my face like I was some kind of rebel for being afraid of how sick that shot had made me. She wouldn't even talk to me about my fears. I ended up getting the second shot and it didn't affect me much, thank goodness. But I am telling you, I was sick as a dog after that first shot. God knows what is in those drugs.


Well Suzie, sorry you were sick. Did you sit for the 20 minutes after the shot for observation ?
BUT the outcome is YOU ARE ALIVE TO TELL THE STORY. Not on a ventilator or dead.
I am glad you lived.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Me too,and she went back for the second one so a good ending.

I took a chance as I have a latex allergyand it was pointed out to me that latex was used in the manufacturing process, so I had to wait here for almost an hour. It was a small risk but given the options it was a sensible one.


LEE1313 said:


> Well Suzie, sorry you were sick. Did you sit for the 20 minutes after the shot for observation ?
> BUT the outcome is YOU ARE ALIVE TO TELL THE STORY. Not on a ventilator or dead.
> I am glad you lived.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Perhaps it was your needle phobia that put you off getting the shot earlier that you told us about which put you off getting the shot when first available to you and was simply extreme anxiety.

Whatever, you got it and are OK. That is good.


Susie2016 said:


> I have some family members who refuse to get the vaccination, including my mother and sister (and maybe my niece and nephew/family). They have their reasons for their choice. I don't really understand their reasons but oh well. I'm not going to sit there and argue with them. This is still a free country although the liberals are doing their best to take those freedoms away, one by one.
> 
> And for your information, after my first Pfizer shot, I became quite ill----right in the CVS parking lot 20 minutes after the shot. I puked for two days. My DH had to take me to the Emergency Room. I was placed in the hospital for five days, being quite dehydrated and sick. I was very frightened over what had happened, but every time I tried to talk to the doctor about it, she screamed in my face like I was some kind of rebel for being afraid of how sick that shot had made me. She wouldn't even talk to me about my fears. I ended up getting the second shot and it didn't affect me much, thank goodness. But I am telling you, I was sick as a dog after that first shot. God knows what is in those drugs.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And - sadly - has its share of racists, anti-(_fill-in-the-blank_).


Yes indeed that sadly is becoming more apparent. They have always been there under their rocks but are now becoming disgustingly more vocal.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Yes indeed that sadly is becoming more apparent. They have always been there under their rocks but are now becoming disgustingly more vocal.


I, at least, lay the blame for their emergence at the feet of Trump.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Mistywaters said:


> that goes both ways. people have died from receiving the vaccine. i'm appalled to read how uncaring, selfish, and immature some of the comments are on here. what makes you think you are so much better, or smarter that you can talk down to the people on here. show some dignity, and have some respect for others who's decisions, or opinions are different than yours. you never know, you just might be wrong.
> #mybodymychoice


Could you please provide us with some articles that tell us about people who've died from receiving the vaccine? I haven't read anything about this, and I would definitely like to see these articles. I want to be as informed as possible.

Yes, I certainly understand "my body, my choice." It's something I totally agree with. However, if, by following that, you severely injure another human being, then that's another story entirely.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Really? What source do you have for that statement?
> 
> ETA: From a Government of Canada website: https://health-infobase.canada.ca/covid-19/vaccine-safety/#detailedSafetySignals
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I believe reports from Health Canada and WHO over anything that's anecdotal or on a nongovernmental site. (FWIW, I don't believe any of my state's, Florida's, "reports." Our governor has withheld information on deaths from COVID from June through September. He has forced workers to provide fake numbers, when he was still allowing death totals to be recorded and released to the public. Only after a lawsuit was filed, stating that the governor was violating the open records act, did he start reporting numbers. But those numbers, provided to the CDC, were "zero deaths per county." Obviously, this is not the truth. This information comes from the _Tallahassee Democrat_, the newspaper of Florida's capital city. And no, "Democrat" does not mean today's Democratic Party. It means "Democrat" from back in the days before the political parties switched names. So, the paper might as well be called the _Tallahassee Republican_. Or the _Tallahassee Dixiecrat_.)

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> This is still a free country although the liberals are doing their best to take those freedoms away, one by one.
> 
> God knows what is in those drugs.


Please tell us how "the liberals are doing their best to take those freedoms away, one by one." I guess that the Republican In Name Only Party (there is no Republican Party any longer) taking away voting rights from Blacks and other minorities is not taking away freedoms.

As to "what's in those drugs": What's in polio, smallpox, diphtheria, flu shots? Do you know the contents of those? When I had my COVID shots, I was provided with sheets of information on the contents of the COVID vaccine.

And yes, I can understand that you had a severe reaction to the shot. My DH had all-over body pain and went to bed for several days after his shot; I can't remember if it was after his first or second shot. When I went abroad once, I had to have cholera and all sorts of other shots. My arm swelled up, turned black, and I ran a high fever. So, one can have a bad reaction to any shot, including regular, ordinary flu shots.

Hazel


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Please tell us how "the liberals are doing their best to take those freedoms away, one by one." I guess that the Republican In Name Only Party (there is no Republican Party any longer) taking away voting rights from Blacks and other minorities is not taking away freedoms.
> 
> As to "what's in those drugs": What's in polio, smallpox, diphtheria, flu shots? Do you know the contents of those? When I had my COVID shots, I was provided with sheets of information on the contents of the COVID vaccine.
> 
> ...


So far as I know, ALL vaccines have a minimal risk of reaction or even death, but the odds - yes, it's gambling - are far better for long term survival vaccinated (against whatever you're likely to encounter) than not.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC194634/

A good news story: https://www.gavi.org/vaccineswork/long-view-how-covid-19-world-can-learn-last-person-get-smallpox


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Mistywaters said:


> that goes both ways. people have died from receiving the vaccine. i'm appalled to read how uncaring, selfish, and immature some of the comments are on here. what makes you think you are so much better, or smarter that you can talk down to the people on here. show some dignity, and have some respect for others who's decisions, or opinions are different than yours. you never know, you just might be wrong.
> #mybodymychoice


Instead of listening to right wing propaganda, read some peer reviewed articles from the actual scientists.

This one was published in the New England Journal of Medicine about the safety and efficacy of the Pfizer vaccine:
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa2034577

If you read the safety portion you will find that 6 people in the trial died after receiving an injection - 2 receiving the vaccine and 4 receiving the placebo. None of the deaths were determined to be vaccine caused. How could it be when 2x the participants receiving the placebo died vs the vaccine. But VAERS would log the 2 deaths as perhaps vaccine related. There were very few adverse events reported by the 43,000+ people in the trial.

Here is the actual clinical trial documentation that companies are required to file. It has links to other papers like the one cited above.
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04368728

Follow the actual science, not the politicians or "doctors" who have not done any research themselves on the vaccine.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So far as I know, ALL vaccines have a minimal risk of reaction or even death, but the odds - yes, it's gambling - are far better for long term survival vaccinated (against whatever you're likely to encounter) than not.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC194634/
> 
> A good news story: https://www.gavi.org/vaccineswork/long-view-how-covid-19-world-can-learn-last-person-get-smallpox


Sure. All vaccines have that risk. Heck, pretty much all medications do, too. A gynecologist gave me medication a few months ago that just about killed me. My DH called the Poison Control Hotline, and they told him to get me to the emergency room. Which he did. I spent hours in the ER, writhing in pain and thinking I was going to die. I had a horrible reaction to a drug that doesn't have that effect on lots of other people. I've had horrible reactions to any number of medications. I keep a list of the ones that cause bad reactions in my computer, and I present that list to any doctors that I have to see. But that's the risk we run taking _anything_. Some friends of mine can't even take regular, ordinary aspirin; it'd kill them.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Well Suzie, sorry you were sick. Did you sit for the 20 minutes after the shot for observation ?
> BUT the outcome is YOU ARE ALIVE TO TELL THE STORY. Not on a ventilator or dead.
> I am glad you lived.


After I got my COVID shots, both of them, at the county Department of Health (it was, at that time, the only place we could get the vaxx), I _had_ to remain on the spot for at least 15 minutes. I was checked on repeatedly in case I had a reaction, anaphylactic shock, whatever. There were ambulances and EMTs onhand in abundance. We were all told that, if we started to feel in any way odd, we should just honk our horns. When I've since gotten shots at my local pharmacy, we MUST sit in a chair right in front of the pharmacists for at least 15 minutes so that they can watch us for any adverse reactions. Every time I've been to or near the pharmacy (it's inside a local Target store), there are people lined up to get vaxx. And there are ample chairs, at least 6 feet apart, for people to sit in once they've gotten the shots. So far, every place I've seen where vaxx are given requires you to sit there and wait, under the intense scrutiny of pharmacists, for at least 15 minutes. Only when they tell you that the time's up are you allowed to leave.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Yes indeed that sadly is becoming more apparent. They have always been there under their rocks but are now becoming disgustingly more vocal.


I am so sorry to hear that about Canada. Racism and bigotry are such enormous problems in the US. I was starting to feel that the problem is all-pervasive in this country, and it's saddened and troubled me immensely. I've always thought of Canada as such a sane place, and I'm sorry that people there are crawling out from under their rocks and becoming vocal about their hatred. As Rodney King said, "Why can't we all just get along?"

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> I have some family members who refuse to get the vaccination, including my mother and sister (and maybe my niece and nephew/family). They have their reasons for their choice. I don't really understand their reasons but oh well. I'm not going to sit there and argue with them. This is still a free country although the liberals are doing their best to take those freedoms away, one by one.
> 
> And for your information, after my first Pfizer shot, I became quite ill----right in the CVS parking lot 20 minutes after the shot. I puked for two days. My DH had to take me to the Emergency Room. I was placed in the hospital for five days, being quite dehydrated and sick. I was very frightened over what had happened, but every time I tried to talk to the doctor about it, she screamed in my face like I was some kind of rebel for being afraid of how sick that shot had made me. She wouldn't even talk to me about my fears. I ended up getting the second shot and it didn't affect me much, thank goodness. But I am telling you, I was sick as a dog after that first shot. God knows what is in those drugs.


I tried to add this to my last reply to you, but it was too late to edit my reply: I am so glad that you are all right AND that you had both your shots.

Hazel


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Susie2016 said:


> I have some family members who refuse to get the vaccination, including my mother and sister (and maybe my niece and nephew/family). They have their reasons for their choice. I don't really understand their reasons but oh well. I'm not going to sit there and argue with them. This is still a free country although the liberals are doing their best to take those freedoms away, one by one.
> 
> And for your information, after my first Pfizer shot, I became quite ill----right in the CVS parking lot 20 minutes after the shot. I puked for two days. My DH had to take me to the Emergency Room. I was placed in the hospital for five days, being quite dehydrated and sick. I was very frightened over what had happened, but every time I tried to talk to the doctor about it, she screamed in my face like I was some kind of rebel for being afraid of how sick that shot had made me. She wouldn't even talk to me about my fears. I ended up getting the second shot and it didn't affect me much, thank goodness. But I am telling you, I was sick as a dog after that first shot. God knows what is in those drugs.


I'm sorry you felt so ill , here the doctors took a quick history before my first jab (Pfizer) and because I have a history of reactions they asked me to wait on site for 30 minutes rather than the usual 15. I would absolutely report any doctor who behaved in such an unprofessional manner. I'm glad you managed to have your second jab, with I'm assuming no reaction?


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Between three hundred and four hundred women die EVERY YEAR from birth control pills. Yet they are continually taken and prescribed. Some people on here will not go in a Hobby Lobby store because they mistakenly think they will not pay for birth control for their employees. So we want birth control pills so badly that we are willing to sacrifice 300-400 women a year, but we will not take a shot that has been proven to cause less deaths???? Where is the logic here???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Between three hundred and four hundred women die EVERY YEAR from birth control pills. Yet they are continually taken and prescribed. Some people on here will not go in a Hobby Lobby store because they mistakenly think they will not pay for birth control for their employees. So we want birth control pills so badly that we are willing to sacrifice 300-400 women a year, but we will not take a shot that has been proven to cause less deaths???? *Where is the logic here???*


Absent.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absent.


LOL! Succinct, and so true.

FWIW, I had to try out at least three different kinds of birth-control pills, because each one of them gave me a nasty reaction. I finally gave up and used a diaphragm. All I can say is: Thank goodness for menopause! Mine turned up when I was 60. I was so afraid that my menses would never end and that I'd find myself a mother at age 60! Whew.

Hazel


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I, at least, lay the blame for their emergence at the feet of Trump.


I agree. His lack of civility has unleased the underbelly of racism in the US and ours has been emboldened as well. They have always been there in both countries.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Between three hundred and four hundred women die EVERY YEAR from birth control pills. Yet they are continually taken and prescribed. Some people on here will not go in a Hobby Lobby store because they mistakenly think they will not pay for birth control for their employees. So we want birth control pills so badly that we are willing to sacrifice 300-400 women a year, but we will not take a shot that has been proven to cause less deaths???? Where is the logic here???


Logic is sitting right next to COMMON SENSE !!!
And that is in the MIA seating area !!!

You cant fix stupid !!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> LOL! Succinct, and so true.
> 
> FWIW, I had to try out at least three different kinds of birth-control pills, because each one of them gave me a nasty reaction. I finally gave up and used a diaphragm. All I can say is: Thank goodness for menopause! Mine turned up when I was 60. I was so afraid that my menses would never end and that I'd find myself a mother at age 60! Whew.
> 
> Hazel


Mine began when I was 12, and ended at 52. Only regular while on the pill. After the second kid, I tried to go back on the pill - mostly for regularity - but my body rebelled. I had an IUD for awhile and a diaphragm for awhile, but don't ask me which was first; I don't remember. Eventually, I just had my tubes tied. Two were enough.

Before kids, no reaction to the pill. After, I couldn't take the feelings it gave me. Besides, back then, they said not to take it after thirty or so.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Mine began when I was 12, and ended at 52. Only regular while on the pill. After the second kid, I tried to go back on the pill - mostly for regularity - but my body rebelled. I had an IUD for awhile and a diaphragm for awhile, but don't ask me which was first; I don't remember. Eventually, I just had my tubes tied. Two were enough.
> 
> Before kids, no reaction to the pill. After, I couldn't take the feelings it gave me. Besides, back then, they said not to take it after thirty or so.


Yup, I hear ya. Mine started at age 13 and ended at age 60. I don't have any kids. Just the four-footed variety. And yeah, there _were_ warnings about not taking the pill for too long or past a certain age, weren't there?

Hazel


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

You know reactions to things are part of life. Just this last week I had an odd reaction to a wasp sting and a bad reaction to a new hair spray and woe betide I carry a cardboard box on my forearms..woe, in seconds I have huge raised red lines on my arm which swell. I regularly have iron infusions (by IV) and I dread them as I get a headache which worsens each day as I get them for the 5 , but I would die without them so it is a no brainer. I would rathet up chuck for a week that not get the iron.

Then comes the Covid shot.nothing, absolutely nothing,I didn't even feel the prick..neither one. but had I done so I had an epipen, they were watching me for almost an hour for whatever may happen,but it was a no brainer, the shot was more important than the rest.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I, at least, lay the blame for their emergence at the feet of Trump.


Everything is always Trump's fault. If it rains, liberals blame Trump. If a liberal stubs their toe, they blame Trump. Ten Presidents from now, liberals will still be blaming Trump. I think Trump lives rent-free in all liberals heads, LOL!!!! Trump has that much power!!!


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Yes sadly I think he does, among the wannabee baby politicians or the wannabee move up the ladder politicians, or the previously closeted bigots, racists,and powerless braindead individuals that had previously kept their heads down. Now along comes this rich /powerful guy wo has what they all want and he seems to speak their language, the language that you had to be careful of who you were talking too.Now it is OK, you can say what you like about anyone, the worse it is the better he likes it because he sees he has hit your buttons,so they vote for him because they think he is one of them....the truth is . he is...but..he could just as easily become a bible thumping hypocrytical phoney if the thought that would give him power too, or he could also play the part of a freedom loving female supporter and protector of the elderly, or champion of the minorities or racial groups different to him if he thought those votes would be useful .He would bring in thousands and thousands of refugees if they got the vote on the day they crossed over, they would back slap him as being a hero for a while and he would use that. The flip side is that he would , without hesistation, dump anyone of his phony acts and move on to the next to further his goals. He will lie, bribe, threaten, cheat talk sweet to anyone..and I mean anyone to get whet he wants. He is so much of these things that I doubt if he remembers which act he is playing each morning, he looks in the mirror which of course reflests an image he wants to see . not what reality is and these things combine and confuse him which means he will say some pretty stupid things now and again,sound familiar.

What is he ever likely to do for Mr and Mrs Neighbour who live in Happy Hollow,who follow the rules of the country, are naturally honest because that is the way they are raised. May have a religion but if not they follow their own decent rules of conscience.Their wants are simply to have enough for their own families needs comfortably and have no problem working for it. They have no wish to be superstars or celebrities.They want to be confident that the country leaders are honest, reliable and experienced and are there for the right reasons, that is to make the country work well and safe for everyone..What will he do for those folks..precisely nothing because they have nothing to offer him.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Yes sadly I think he does, among the wannabee baby politicians or the wannabee move up the ladder politicians, or the previously closeted bigots, racists,and powerless braindead individuals that had previously kept their heads down. Now along comes this rich /powerful guy wo has what they all want and he seems to speak their language, the language that you had to be careful of who you were talking too.Now it is OK, you can say what you like about anyone, the worse it is the better he likes it because he sees he has hit your buttons,so they vote for him because they think he is one of them....the truth is . he is...but..he could just as easily become a bible thumping hypocrytical phoney if the thought that would give him power too, or he could also play the part of a freedom loving female supporter and protector of the elderly, or champion of the minorities or racial groups different to him if he thought those votes would be useful .He would bring in thousands and thousands of refugees if they got the vote on the day they crossed over, they would back slap him as being a hero for a while and he would use that. The flip side is that he would , without hesistation, dump anyone of his phony acts and move on to the next to further his goals. He will lie, bribe, threaten, cheat talk sweet to anyone..and I mean anyone to get whet he wants. He is so much of these things that I doubt if he remembers which act he is playing each morning, he looks in the mirror which of course reflests an image he wants to see . not what reality is and these things combine and confuse him which means he will say some pretty stupid things now and again,sound familiar.
> 
> What is he ever likely to do for Mr and Mrs Neighbour who live in Happy Hollow,who follow the rules of the country, are naturally honest because that is the way they are raised. May have a religion but if not they follow their own decent rules of conscience.Their wants are simply to have enough for their own families needs comfortably and have no problem working for it. They have no wish to be superstars or celebrities.They want to be confident that the country leaders are honest, reliable and experienced and are there for the right reasons, that is to make the country work well and safe for everyone..What will he do for those folks..precisely nothing because they have nothing to offer him.


Bingo!

And it doesn't matter at all of exactly which country or megalomaniac 'leader' you're speaking. Those 'leaders' are a species unto themselves, and they seem to surface at different times in any country at all to the great woe of the general population.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Yes sadly I think he does, among the wannabee baby politicians or the wannabee move up the ladder politicians, or the previously closeted bigots, racists,and powerless braindead individuals that had previously kept their heads down. Now along comes this rich /powerful guy wo has what they all want and he seems to speak their language, the language that you had to be careful of who you were talking too.Now it is OK, you can say what you like about anyone, the worse it is the better he likes it because he sees he has hit your buttons,so they vote for him because they think he is one of them....the truth is . he is...but..he could just as easily become a bible thumping hypocrytical phoney if the thought that would give him power too, or he could also play the part of a freedom loving female supporter and protector of the elderly, or champion of the minorities or racial groups different to him if he thought those votes would be useful .He would bring in thousands and thousands of refugees if they got the vote on the day they crossed over, they would back slap him as being a hero for a while and he would use that. The flip side is that he would , without hesistation, dump anyone of his phony acts and move on to the next to further his goals. He will lie, bribe, threaten, cheat talk sweet to anyone..and I mean anyone to get whet he wants. He is so much of these things that I doubt if he remembers which act he is playing each morning, he looks in the mirror which of course reflests an image he wants to see . not what reality is and these things combine and confuse him which means he will say some pretty stupid things now and again,sound familiar.
> 
> What is he ever likely to do for Mr and Mrs Neighbour who live in Happy Hollow,who follow the rules of the country, are naturally honest because that is the way they are raised. May have a religion but if not they follow their own decent rules of conscience.Their wants are simply to have enough for their own families needs comfortably and have no problem working for it. They have no wish to be superstars or celebrities.They want to be confident that the country leaders are honest, reliable and experienced and are there for the right reasons, that is to make the country work well and safe for everyone..What will he do for those folks..precisely nothing because they have nothing to offer him.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: "For the Love of Shetland" for PRESIDENT!!!!! If I lived over there, I would vote for you. You tell it how it is not as others want you to tell.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Bingo!
> 
> And it doesn't matter at all of exactly which country or megalomaniac 'leader' you're speaking. Those 'leaders' are a species unto themselves, and they seem to surface at different times in any country at all to the great woe of the general population.


Do you want to be Vice President assisting For the Love of Shetland?


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I should perhaps aplogise for speaking my mind so much, I don't go this far usually but it is the way I see it and I fell so bad for the basic folks that are being duped by a conman.

JJ you are so right, we have only to look round the globe but I never expected it would get this close to home Lets all hope, or pray if that is what you do, that common sense is allowed to prevailand it won't be too long before the pendulum swings back a bit.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Bingo!
> 
> And it doesn't matter at all of exactly which country or megalomaniac 'leader' you're speaking. Those 'leaders' are a species unto themselves, and they seem to surface at different times in any country at all to the great woe of the general population.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so non political truly.You gave me a gtreat laugh I just care for people.


Lynjoywal said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: "For the Love of Shetland" for PRESIDENT!!!!! If I lived over there, I would vote for you. You tell it how it is not as others want you to tell.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> Do you want to be Vice President assisting For the Love of Shetland?


Not for any imaginable remuneration!
I've watched how those jobs seriously AGE their responsible holders.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> I am so non political truly.You gave me a gtreat laugh * I just care for people*.


Isn't that all we need leading our countries???????

:sm17:


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Oh come on JJ you would make a great president


Jessica-Jean said:


> Not for any imaginable remuneration!
> I've watched how those jobs seriously AGE their responsible holders.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

You are very right absolutely, I can think of a few, Ghandi, Steve Biko etc many more, they didn't want anything for themselves particularly, they just wanted fairness for all.It isn't too big a thing really, one would presume folks do it in their own family.

I doubt if I would make a politician I lack the hunger. Give rather than recieve, give anonomously..give and move on, do as to others etc, turn the cheek, passive resistance, they are all decent things to live by and I would like to think most folks do most of that they just don't shout it from the rooftops and it seems that that bigger voice is fashionable right now.

There have to be some out there still but i would be a very hard job fighting the "give it to me gang" 
unless a new movement started.It is possible so the US is in my prayers.


Lynjoywal said:


> Isn't that all we need leading our countries???????
> 
> :sm17:


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> You are very right absolutely, I can think of a few, Ghandi, Steve Biko etc many more, they didn't want anything for themselves particularly, they just wanted fairness for all.It isn't too big a thing really, one would presume folks do it in their own family.
> 
> I doubt if I would make a politician I lack the hunger. Give rather than recieve, give anonomously..give and move on, do as to others etc, turn the cheek, passive resistance, they are all decent things to live by and I would like to think most folks do most of that they just don't shout it from the rooftops and it seems that that bigger voice is fashionable right now.
> 
> ...


Oh well, you can't blame me for trying - wouldn't it be nice if we could "FIX THIS DAMNED WORLD"


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Yep 2 Canadains and 1 Australian..howz that


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Yep 2 Canadains and 1 Australian..howz that


Sounds good to me

Imagine the headlines - 3 old women save the world!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> Yep 2 Canadains and 1 Australian..howz that


I'm American by birth, and never would have taken Canadian citizenship, had the US not changed the rules to allow for dual citizenship.

I still wouldn't seek ANY elected (or even appointed) public office.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm American by birth, and never would have taken Canadian citizenship, had the US not changed the rules to allow for dual citizenship.
> 
> I still wouldn't seek ANY elected (or even appointed) public office.


Nor would I Jessica-Jean but I think that's the problem - politics has become so "dirty" that only the type that fit into that type of system are prepared to stand for election. The people, like us, who just want a fairer world wouldn't touch it with a barge pole!
I often say I'm glad I'm old because I dare not think what sort of world my grand kids will grow up in but there's nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> Nor would I Jessica-Jean but I think that's the problem - politics has become so "dirty" that only the type that fit into that type of system are prepared to stand for election. The people, like us, who just want a fairer world wouldn't touch it with a barge pole!
> I often say I'm glad I'm old because I dare not think *what sort of world my grand kids will grow up in *but there's nothing I can do about that.


I have three half sisters from my mother and her second husband. 
I have two from my father and his second wife. 
Of the six of us, my mother's other three each decided not to have children at all. The other three of us had two kids apiece. One of my oldest sister's two, now has two herself. 
My younger one opted to adopt one; that's my grandchild.

Do I wonder what those kids' world will be like? Of course!


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Sick as a dog for a few days is far better than looking at the grass from the other side.*


Jessica-Jean I hope you don't mind but I've used your quote in another post "Smallpox pictures" - I thought it was a better way of describing the difference between vax and non-vax than using the smallpox "with and without vaccine" pictures.

PS I did explain that it was your quote not mine!!! :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> Jessica-Jean I hope you don't mind but I've used your quote in another post "Smallpox pictures" - I thought it was a better way of describing the difference between vax and non-vax than using the smallpox "with and without vaccine" pictures.
> 
> PS I did explain that it was your quote not mine!!! :sm17:


No problem.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> Everything is always Trump's fault. If it rains, liberals blame Trump. If a liberal stubs their toe, they blame Trump. Ten Presidents from now, liberals will still be blaming Trump. I think Trump lives rent-free in all liberals heads, LOL!!!! Trump has that much power!!!


I don't blame Mr. Trump. I don't think _all liberals_ do. Maybe some do, but not all. I'll bet that even some conservatives blame Mr. Trump for something or other. You really can't make a general decision about _all_ liberals or _all_ conservatives. Everybody's different.

Mr. Trump isn't living rent-free in my head. I don't even think about him. He doesn't have any power over me. He may have power over some of his _followers_, who often seem to be members of a cult. Like the minister who declared that, if he had to vote for either Mr. Trump or Jesus, he'd pick Mr. Trump. Doesn't that kind of violate one of the Ten Commandments? But that's their problem and certainly not mine.

So, please: Just because one KPer says that she blames stuff on Mr. Trump, don't assume that every single liberal does. We're all individuals.

And FWIW, I don't even see Mr. Trump or the current Republican Party as "conservatives." I see a lot of them as radicals. That's pretty different.

C'mon, can we cut out the overgenerlizations? People are people. They're going to disagree.

Peace.

Hazel


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Anybody would be a better President than the vegetable, Dementia-Joe. He can't even answer questions and is constantly saying things like: "I'm not supposed to answer questions". His handlers aggressively cut his video feed during his talk with Boris Johnson, and the reporters were ordered out in chaos. Hmmm......


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Susie2016 said:


> Anybody would be a better President than the vegetable, Dementia-Joe. He can't even answer questions and is constantly saying things like: "I'm not supposed to answer questions". His handlers aggressively cut his video feed during his talk with Boris Johnson, and the reporters were ordered out in chaos. Hmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

RUBBISH, HE IS GENUINE CARING MAN


Susie2016 said:


> Anybody would be a better President than the vegetable, Dementia-Joe. He can't even answer questions and is constantly saying things like: "I'm not supposed to answer questions". His handlers aggressively cut his video feed during his talk with Boris Johnson, and the reporters were ordered out in chaos. Hmmm......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For the Love of Shetland said:


> RUBBISH, HE IS GENUINE CARING MAN


Consider the source.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Consider the source.


Enough said!


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Susie2016 said:


> Anybody would be a better President than the vegetable, Dementia-Joe. He can't even answer questions and is constantly saying things like: "I'm not supposed to answer questions". His handlers aggressively cut his video feed during his talk with Boris Johnson, and the reporters were ordered out in chaos. Hmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> Anybody would be a better President than the vegetable, Dementia-Joe. He can't even answer questions and is constantly saying things like: "I'm not supposed to answer questions". His handlers aggressively cut his video feed during his talk with Boris Johnson, and the reporters were ordered out in chaos. Hmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cordfancier said:


> Talk about someone living in someone's head. This thread is about vaccine mandates and you figured out a way to twist it to Orange Adoration time.
> 
> Tell me, is there even enough room up there with Obama and Clinton already living in your head?
> 
> ...


Indeed. You are so right. This poor creature's brain is so filled with hatred that I doubt there's room for much else. I fear that she has forgotten that the original discussion was about vaccination mandates. But when one's a member of a cult, then I guess one can only think about one thing: the leader of the cult. May she continue to bow down to her golden idol. Sad. Bigly.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> Oh c'mon - let's not use childish name-calling!!!! Do we have to stoop so low?


This poor poster only stoops to the lowest of the low. If you've ever read any of her other screeds, you'd see that she has little to offer but hatred, invective, vituperation. It's pretty sad. But when she has only one thing on her mind--her cult membership--it's difficult for her to see beyond her blinkers. I feel sorry for her. But hey, she's chosen her way of life, so who are we to try to change whatever part of her mind that isn't devoted to her cult? And since she seems to crave attention so desperately, I think the kindest thing we can all do is simply ignore her. So, that's what I intend to do. Unwatching this topic, which started out about mandatory COVID shots and which the poster has dragged down to an abysmally low level. Sad. Bigly.

Hazel


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh yeah, Biden's doing a great job <sarcasm>. This news article will scare you to death on what's happening in the hospitals in many areas of the country due to his vaccine mandate. It seems that health care workers are either quitting or being fired right and left. It is affecting Medicare and Medicaid services. And BLM doesn't appreciate the mandates either....

https://www.wnd.com/2021/09/4949311/

https://www.dailywire.com/news/new-york-blm-leader-promises-national-uprising-over-racist-vaccine-mandates-similar?utm_source=wnd&utm_medium=wnd&utm_campaign=syndicated


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Susie2016 said:


> Oh yeah, Biden's doing a great job <sarcasm>. This news article will scare you to death on what's happening in the hospitals in many areas of the country due to his vaccine mandate. It seems that health care workers are either quitting or being fired right and left. It is affecting Medicare and Medicaid services. And BLM doesn't appreciate the mandates either....
> 
> https://www.wnd.com/2021/09/4949311/
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/new-york-blm-leader-promises-national-uprising-over-racist-vaccine-mandates-similar?utm_source=wnd&utm_medium=wnd&utm_campaign=syndicated


Your choice of sources has absolutely no credence. Further any blame should be assigned to those who are directly responsible---those healthcare workers who refuse to be vaccinated regardless of their specious excuses for not doing so. *End of story *.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Susie2016 said:


> Oh yeah, Biden's doing a great job <sarcasm>. This news article will scare you to death on what's happening in the hospitals in many areas of the country due to his vaccine mandate. It seems that health care workers are either quitting or being fired right and left. It is affecting Medicare and Medicaid services. And BLM doesn't appreciate the mandates either....
> 
> https://www.wnd.com/2021/09/4949311/
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/new-york-blm-leader-promises-national-uprising-over-racist-vaccine-mandates-similar?utm_source=wnd&utm_medium=wnd&utm_campaign=syndicated


You do realize that inoculation mandates date back to 1777. On January 6, 1777, with an order to Dr. William Shippen Jr, George Washington implemented the first mass immunization policy in history by mandating all troops be inoculated for small pox. While the actual small pox vaccine was still a few years out, Washington mandated immunization through variolation. The troops were inoculated with a less deadly live version of small pox, variola, to stimulate immunity to small pox. Most troops were already immune to variola, so this was safer than the far deadlier small pox.

Although history considers Washington a military genius, I would wager that you think he was also brain dead because he ordered the first vaccine mandate in US history. Can you imagine our troops screaming about personal freedoms back then? Refusing to fight, putting themselves over country?

Vaccine mandates are not new nor unusual. To use your own words from 2016 - Biden won, get over it.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

LOL, Biden supporters!!! You guys didn't vote FOR Biden. You just voted AGAINST Trump. You would have voted for anybody as long as it was somebody other than Trump.

Biden has such dementia that his handlers have to drag him away from the podium before it shows. And you think foreign countries laughed at us when Trump was President? NOW they're laughing at us because of Biden's senility, even as far back as when he was running in the election!!!! It's truly funny that the liberals elected someone who is so mentally unqualified to be President.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9912027/Doctors-say-concerned-Joe-Bidens-symptoms-age-78.html

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion/2020/03/11/commentary/world-commentary/biden-obviously-dementia-withdraw-race/


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Susie2016 said:


> LOL, Biden supporters!!! You guys didn't vote FOR Biden. You just voted AGAINST Trump. You would have voted for anybody as long as it was somebody other than Trump.
> 
> Biden has such dementia that his handlers have to drag him away from the podium before it shows. And you think foreign countries laughed at us when Trump was President? NOW they're laughing at us because of Biden's senility, even as far back as when he was running in the election!!!! It's truly funny that the liberals elected someone who is so mentally unqualified to be President.
> 
> ...


You have great deal of nerve in demeaning a President with both experience in governing and compassion after the megalomaniac who was previously occupying that office. Under his 'leadership' every day was a reality show cliffhanger. Chaos in the extreme.
Oh--and by the way Trump set up the Afghan fiasco.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Susie2016 said:


> LOL, Biden supporters!!! You guys didn't vote FOR Biden. You just voted AGAINST Trump. You would have voted for anybody as long as it was somebody other than Trump.
> 
> Biden has such dementia that his handlers have to drag him away from the podium before it shows. And you think foreign countries laughed at us when Trump was President? NOW they're laughing at us because of Biden's senility, even as far back as when he was running in the election!!!! It's truly funny that the liberals elected someone who is so mentally unqualified to be President.
> 
> ...


Person, woman, man, camera, TV


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cordfancier said:


> Person, woman, man, camera, TV


. :sm23:


----------

